# Sony PHA-1 portable DAC/amp



## gkanai

Impress Watch (Japan) is reporting that Sony has announced a new portable DAC/Amp for use with Apple iDevices.
   
  http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20120827_554470.html
   
  Looking at what's reported:
   
  Wolfson WM8740 DAC
  24bit/96kHz support
  5-10 hrs of battery life depending on how it's used
  Texas Instruments ME49860
  175mW×2ch(8Ω)、26mW×2ch(300Ω)
  67×130×26mm
  220g


----------



## zChan

:Shock:
Now watch Apple change the doc connector to render it useless in a months time. I'm rather interested, so hopefully it won't though.


----------



## ClieOS

I'll assume they have a typo and it should be *L*ME49860. Not a bad choice on the gain stage opamp, but TPA6120 on the output stage means it will have at least 10ohm of output impedance (minimum as suggested by manufacturer) and better for full size rather than IEM. On a side note, the crossover-less of Sony own XBA series might go well (better than typical multi-way IEM) with this amp.

Really like the design, a bit like pro-audio stuff.



zchan said:


> :Shock:
> Now watch Apple change the doc connector to render it useless in a months time. I'm rather interested, so hopefully it won't though.




That's easily solvable by a new cable though.

Also, the official price is around US$630.


----------



## zChan

Yeah, that was a bit tongue in cheek comment. 
MSRP is always more expensive then actual so hopefully it'll be much cheaper.


----------



## graphidz

Really like the design! ut the price seems steep unless the performance is right


----------



## Randius

It is not just for iDevices as it has cable for use with the WM-Port on Sony walkman and also standard stereo mini. When connected to iDevice, the PHA-1 does not charge the battery. As for battery life, it lasts only 5 hours when connected via digital-in and up to 10 hours when connected via analog-in. It seems to play only up to 16bit/48kHz when connected to iDevice


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## tomscy2000

This is what I've been hoping for; a do-everything DAC/amp... iPod/PC/standalone amp. Thank you, Sony!
   
Subbed...


----------



## sashaw

5 hours when pared with ipod? Kind short for battery life.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> 5 hours when pared with ipod? Kind short for battery life.


 
   
  The intention might be that most people listen with their PC most of the time, and when they need to go on the move, they pull the PHA-1 out, strap it onto their iPhone, and go. While it would be nice to have more battery life, I don't know if it's entirely necessary.


----------



## superhoho

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> The intention might be that most people listen with their PC most of the time, and when they need to go on the move, they pull the PHA-1 out, strap it onto their iPhone, and go. While it would be nice to have more battery life, I don't know if it's entirely necessary.


 
   
  Totally agreed.


----------



## chowyeung

In my view WM8740 is just a very very ordinary DAC chip.
  PHA-1 is nothing attractive to me at all.
  Sorry Sony.


----------



## superhoho

Quote: 





chowyeung said:


> In my view WM8740 is just a very very ordinary DAC chip.
> PHA-1 is nothing attractive to me at all.
> Sorry Sony.


 
   
  For a portable dac, I think WM8740 is not bad. As a D12 user, I am happy with it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Anyone know if this is coming to the U.S. market and how much in USD? I am a Sony fanboy so this is exciting. I reached out to Sony PR about it so I hope to hear back soon. I'll post their response here if they do.


----------



## wilzc

I like the docking straps that hold the connected Idevice to the Pha-1. Looks nicer and neater than a rubber band


----------



## nanaholic

Quote: 





randius said:


> It is not just for iDevices as it has cable for use with the WM-Port on Sony walkman and also standard stereo mini. When connected to iDevice, the PHA-1 does not charge the battery. As for battery life, it lasts only 5 hours when connected via digital-in and up to 10 hours when connected via analog-in. It seems to play only up to 16bit/48kHz when connected to iDevice


 
   
  The article states that the WM-Port of the Sony Walkmans don't output digital so it's really just a LOD cable outputting to the analog input of the amp, which makes the DAC portion of the PHA-1 useless in such a setup.


----------



## warrenpchi

Guys, is it just me or does it seem a little on the chunky side?


----------



## kiteki

tomscy2000 said:


> This is what I've been hoping for; a do-everything DAC/amp... iPod/PC/standalone amp. Thank you, Sony!
> 
> Subbed...


 
   
  Thanks for the link.
   
  It sure looks nice on the outside, I hope Sony has made it just as nice on the inside.
   
  It's about time they made a dedicated headphone amp, the price is quite a bit higher than a lot of the stereo receivers though and they're not exactly in the niche sector.


----------



## wilzc

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Guys, is it just me or does it seem a little on the chunky side?


 
   
   
  Have you seen the HP-P1???  this one looks chunky but looks like it has better form factor to accommodate a strapped idevice.
   
  The CLAS itself is slim but it needs another peripheral. Thats just ..  too messy


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





wilzc said:


> Have you seen the HP-P1???  this one looks chunky but looks like it has better form factor to accommodate a strapped idevice.


 
   
  Okay, fair enough.  I guess I've just been spoiled by Sony's usually stellar miniaturization efforts.


----------



## gkanai

I hope to be able to review the PHA-1 soon which I can put up against the HP_P1 and maybe (if I can get Anakchan and shigzeo together) also a CLAS/AMP combo and a Go-DAP unit as well.


----------



## kiteki

clieos said:


> I'll assume they have a typo and it should be *L*ME49860. Not a bad choice on the gain stage opamp, but TPA6120 on the output stage means it will have at least 10ohm of output impedance (minimum as suggested by manufacturer) and better for full size rather than IEM. On a side note, the crossover-less of Sony own XBA series might go well (better than typical multi-way IEM) with this amp.


 
   
  So the Sony XBA series will sound better with high output impedance than typical multi-way IEM's?


----------



## kiteki

I have the feeling this amp is using really lacklustre internal parts and there is something amiss with Sony's latest dev. team. =/
   
  Like, 4 1/2 hours of portable WM8740 sound for $600.................
   
  Come on they could at least use the LME49990.
   
  ...or the internals of a famous Sony Discman instead.


----------



## firev1

A bit early to say about implementation, don't you think? A little faith for sony's dev team, they do design good products. I do agree that the current audio lineup has been frankly, rather crappy in a way. Their older products still seem to outshine the newer ones to me.
   
  bleh corrections, @kiteki yes


----------



## kiteki

Sony makes amazing products like the PS3 and inventing the Discman, Walkman, Minidisc........ so releasing something that is essentially a circuit optimized Teclast T51 at 4 times the thickness and 4 times the price is a disappointment when they have the capacity to release something _completely_ new or use the internals of a classic Aiwa walkman with modern amplification.


----------



## Yukster

Looks pretty interesting.  This might be nice for people who feel that the Fostex HP-P! is too expensive, and are looking for a USB DAC capability.


----------



## firev1

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Sony makes amazing products like the PS3 and inventing the Discman, Walkman, Minidisc........ so releasing something that is essentially a circuit optimized Teclast T51 at 4 times the thickness and 4 times the price is a disappointment when they have the capacity to release something _completely_ new or use the internals of a classic Aiwa walkman with modern amplification.


 
  At 50000 yen, it better compete with the HP-P1.
  Quote: 





yukster said:


> Looks pretty interesting.  This might be nice for people who feel that the Fostex HP-P! is too expensive, and are looking for a USB DAC capability.


 
  If the fostex is too expensive, you will be better of looking at a Go DAP X.


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## audionewbi

Another transportable unit with DAC chip that is not really audiophile grade. Dont see how can they compete against the fostex which seems to be technically more advance and feature wise far better, with not much of  price margin differences. 
   
  Bottom line:At $300 to $350 this would be a great unit, at $400-450, it is just  fashion statement, at $450-500, it is a rip off.


----------



## ClieOS

kiteki said:


> So the Sony XBA series will sound better with high output impedance than typical multi-way IEM's?




No, that's not what I mean. One of the most obvious effect an high output impedance does to multi-way IEM is that it changes how the crossover behaves because of the added impedance to the RC circuit. This changes the corner frequency of the circuit which result in boosting / reducing in certain frequency range / coloration. Since XBA series use mechanical crossover instead of electronics crossover, high output impedance will have much less negative effect than on conventional multi-way IEM. Basically, less / no coloration = better.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

subscribed


----------



## OK-Guy

I'm really trying to figure why Sony seems to be going overboard to appease iPod owners but ignoring Walkman owners (I love the WM-Z)... why only a line-out for a Walkman?... it's like they're saying iPlods are better... so strange.
   
  Love the design of this thing.
   
  old Walkmans were simply brilliant >walks out thread sobbing<


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> I'm really trying to figure why Sony seems to be going overboard to appease iPod owners but ignoring Walkman owners (I love the WM-Z)... why only a line-out for a Walkman?... it's like they're saying iPlods are better... so strange.
> 
> Love the design of this thing.
> 
> old Walkmans were simply brilliant >walks out thread sobbing<


 
  Right on!

 Today I decided to dust of the good old 1 GB walkman (now well over 10 years old) and decided to test it with ER4S, I was shocked on how good it made it sound. So after experimenting with that I decided to convert my flac to AAC and upload to the nws S739, and used the line out connected with the O2! The dynamic normalizer future turned on and with the EQ man the sound is incredible!


----------



## takoyaki

I went to Sony Ginza to try PHA-1 today.
 The size of PHA-1 was about the same as DX100.


----------



## audionewbi

^How is the sound? Is it walkman legendary? (I know it is wishful thinking considering the part used)


----------



## njtc

I'm sorry, but this thing is ugly.
  I got excited when i saw the thread, but this design looks like it came from their boombox team.
  I understand they port guards, but it would have looked better without it, or  could have been done in a more attractive manner.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Right on!
> 
> Today I decided to dust of the good old 1 GB walkman (now well over 10 years old) and decided to test it with ER4S, I was shocked on how good it made it sound. So after experimenting with that I decided to convert my flac to AAC and upload to the nws S739, and used the line out connected with the O2! The dynamic normalizer future turned on and with the EQ man the sound is incredible!


 
   
  I still miss my top-of-the-range Sony Walkman Professional cassette player... I loved that thing... RIP ole buddy.
  Quote: 





njtc said:


> I'm sorry, but this thing is ugly.
> I got excited when i saw the thread, but this design looks like it came from their boombox team.
> I understand they port guards, but it would have looked better without it, or  could have been done in a more attractive manner.


 
   
  I'm seriously thinking about getting a Neco Soundlab V3, the design is umm err industrial looking but built like a tank (it's all about the sound/music at the end of the day, the design is secondry)... if you look at the guards closely it looks like that Sony has allowed a bit for vertical straps/bands(?) to be connected... that clip thingy doesn't look too secure.
   
  Quote: 





takoyaki said:


> I went to Sony Ginza to try PHA-1 today.
> The size of PHA-1 was about the same as DX100.


 
   
  +1 on a quick review on the sound & soundstage.


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> I'm really trying to figure why Sony seems to be going overboard to appease iPod owners but ignoring Walkman owners (I love the WM-Z)... why only a line-out for a Walkman?... it's like they're saying iPlods are better... so strange.
> 
> Love the design of this thing.
> 
> old Walkmans were simply brilliant >walks out thread sobbing<


 
  I think you 've got it all wrong... The Z doesn't need any extra to sound good, well except if you want to drive full size cans. But Sony feels sorry for people with  iDevice so produced  an external DAC for those poor sods so they can enjoy  decent sound.


----------



## njtc

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> I still miss my top-of-the-range Sony Walkman Professional cassette player... I loved that thing... RIP ole buddy.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about getting a Neco Soundlab V3, the design is umm err industrial looking but built like a tank (it's all about the sound/music at the end of the day, the design is secondry)... if you look at the guards closely it looks like that Sony has allowed a bit for vertical straps/bands(?) to be connected... that clip thingy doesn't look too secure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Neco is a bit chunky, but looks better to my eyes. Agreed sound is number one. With that said, it would have to sound pretty damn amazing to make up for those looks.


----------



## Swimsonny

Nom...... Subbed


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





njtc said:


> The Neco is a bit chunky, but looks better to my eyes. Agreed sound is number one. With that said, it would have to sound pretty damn amazing to make up for those looks.


 

 No offense but it's an amp not a handbag with matching shoes for your wife/girlfriend. Small rectangular mobile amps look like well......small rectangular amps. I'd be more concerned if the volume pot was lime green and the chassis was hot pink but it isn't so it's all good.


----------



## HelloHell

This looks interesting. Subscribed. 
   
  In terms of it's form factor, I'm very happy to see that Sony's industrial design is still topnotch. Being a designer myself, I can see the aesthetic logic underneath their product design.


----------



## njtc

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> No offense but it's an amp not a handbag with matching shoes for your wife/girlfriend. Small rectangular mobile amps look like well......small rectangular amps. I'd be more concerned if the volume pot was lime green and the chassis was hot pink but it isn't so it's all good.


 
   
  You're right it's not, but coming from a company where design is so inherently a part of its success, i think they missed the mark with this one. They should have kept it simple. The port guards are trying to hard to make a statement while being functional.
   
  I'd still give it a listen and credit if due.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I think you 've got it all wrong... The Z doesn't need any extra to sound good, well except if you want to drive full size cans. But Sony feels sorry for people with  iDevice so produced  an external DAC for those poor sods so they can enjoy  decent sound.


 
   
  your right but I'm getting some Grado's so am considering amp'ing... giggled at the last bit where you're totally right again.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





takoyaki said:


> I went to Sony Ginza to try PHA-1 today.
> The size of PHA-1 was about the same as DX100.


 
   
  You lucky guy.  Did they have it for sale too?


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> You lucky guy.  Did they have it for sale too?


 
   
  No the Sony showroom in Ginza is only a showroom, no retail afaik.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





takoyaki said:


> I went to Sony Ginza to try PHA-1 today.
> The size of PHA-1 was about the same as DX100.


 

 What was your impression of the PHA-1?
  How about vs. DX100?


----------



## TheKarakiri

I got comments from a friend and he said they sounded average for the amount you have to pay. Said to be 'Nowhere close to Fostex HP-P1'. Not sure, He thinks if it was like 300USD or so, it would be good but I haven't heard it myself.


----------



## takoyaki

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> What was your impression of the PHA-1?
> How about vs. DX100?


 
  It is a sound like WM8740 very much.
 I have made a reservation immediately.


----------



## lonebear27

i'm pretty interested in how this compares with the hp-p1.


----------



## cyberalpha11

Anyone already bought this DAC/AMP? I'm interested go know the performance comparison among Sony PHA-1 DAC vs Fostex HP-P1 vs Go-DAP X.


----------



## cyberalpha11

Is Wolfson WM8740 DAC the best DAC chip?


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> Anyone already bought this DAC/AMP? I'm interested go know the performance comparison among Sony PHA-1 DAC vs Fostex HP-P1 vs Go-DAP X.


 
   
  It is only available on 10th of October in Japan.


----------



## rudi0504

These are the pictures from Sony PHA 1 :


----------



## tzjin

The strap for holding on the DAP is innovative, but it doesn't look too functional.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I still can't get over the fact that the DAC is useless with their Sony's own DAPS.  What is the logic behind that?


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the DAC is useless with their Sony's own DAPS.  What is the logic behind that?


 

 They're conceding an economic reality. Far more people use iPods than their own DAPs. Besides, you get a Sony LOD.


----------



## cyberalpha11

One bad thing about Sony PHA-1 DAC, it does not allow user to bypass the amp. portion unlike Fostex HP-P1.


----------



## the wizard of oz

What's interesting about this portable DAC/Headphone amp, is that it does both iDAC & PCDAC.
  And I reckon that why they aren't offering digital out from their own DAP's is to imply —from their point of view— that _their_ DAP's actually _do_ sound good, already having a decent DAC & all.


----------



## audionewbi

With the right price it will be a great success, what is holding it back is DAC/price ratio. Anything over 350 USD it will be hard to sell this simply because technically the fostex is has a better sounding DAC chip as well as better features. (Both DAC/amp and USB to optical convertor)
   
  For the focus in Australia there is no plan for sony to release this. While we are at it they are not even planning to release the new F series to Australia, bummer!


----------



## TheKarakiri

Very interesting device.


----------



## wilzc

Still too clunky to pair with my iPhone 4 in my pocket while I dance.
   
  Le sigh..  DX100 it is...


----------



## jude

*Naotaka Tsunoda *(he goes by the nickname "Nao") from Sony's Tokyo product nerve center visited my office yesterday, and it was a very fun, interesting day. He left one of everything from the new Sony lineup, and I was surprised the PHA-1 was one of them (especially because I'm not quite sure yet if/when it's coming to the U.S. market).
   
  Nao showed me some PowerPoint slides related to the PHA-1's development (in addition to sharing additional stories about it), and anyone thinking this thing was just thrown together would be mistaken.
   
  I've briefly tried the PHA-1 as an iDevice DAC, and it works very well, and my first impressions are that it sounds very good in that role. Right now I'm using it as a USB DAC from my MacBook Pro, and, again, it's off to an impressive start there, too. (I'll try it with *Amarra* later.) How it compares to any other such devices else is something I can't yet answer, as I've only just started using it.
   
  In terms of noise floor, with the full-size headphones I've used with it so far, the PHA-1 seems very quiet (dead quiet so far). I haven't tried it with sensitive in-ear monitors yet, so that'll be a better assessment of its noise floor.
   
  Its chassis is gorgeous, and feels very solidly built. The strap-and-rail system is simple and brilliant. The PHA-1 I have here came with four of the straps, and I'm using two of them to lash my iPod Classic to the PHA-1. The metal guards on the front panel seem very strong and seem rigidly affixed, and are functional, helping to protect the headphone plug and volume knob from impact.
   
  I'm going to have some questions for Nao about the PHA-1, as the only instructions I have are Japanese language. For example, I'm unclear whether the PHA-1 is draining its battery while used as a USB DAC. Is it charging the battery in this mode? At the very least, is it using bus power to avoid draining the battery in this mode? I imagine the instructions probably detail this, but, again, I'm unable to read them.
   
  This early on, I can say there's no denying its appeal (to me) as a dual-role device--USB DAC _and_ iDevice DAC.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks judge, any chance of you trying this with XBA-4?


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





jude said:


> *Naotaka Tsunoda *(he goes by the nickname "Nao") from Sony's Tokyo product nerve center visited my office yesterday, and it was a very fun, interesting day. He left one of everything from the new Sony lineup, and I was surprised the PHA-1 was one of them (especially because I'm not quite sure yet if/when it's coming to the U.S. market).
> 
> Nao showed me some PowerPoint slides related to the PHA-1's development (in addition to sharing additional stories about it), and anyone thinking this thing was just thrown together would be mistaken.
> 
> ...


 

 Are you going to do a full review or head-fi tv episode on it?


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





jude said:


> This early on, I can say there's no denying its appeal (to me) as a dual-role device--USB DAC _and_ iDevice DAC.


 
   
   
  Does the PHA-1 interwork with the (Linux) Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III?
   
  The Galaxy S III can interwork with the dual-role VentureCraft Go-Dap X:
   
   






:


----------



## audionewbi

PHA-1 is expected to be shipped 10th of next month, right when the new ipods are expected to be released. I wonder whether that is the reason why sony avoided early release simply because they knew about the new ipod connection.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wonder if the WM-Z can be hacked to do USB Audio out to the Sony DAC, or others in that case.


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## mikemercer

WOW
   
  This thing looks VERY cool. 
   
  Jude:
  How's it sound????
  What's the battery life???


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





zchan said:


> :Shock:
> Now watch Apple change the doc connector to render it useless in a months time. I'm rather interested, so hopefully it won't though.


 
  You called it
  I'm actually loling in my office when i read this, saw "Posted 3 weeks ago" nearly spat my chinese food on the screen


----------



## M-13

Any more thoughts Jude? Just saw your UE900 unboxing photos. Gorgeous. How does the PHA-1 compare to the HP-P1 and CLAS in terms of sonics? How about the amp section vs the HP-P1? Do we have a release date yet?
   
  Sorry to pepper you with questions but I do love my Sonys...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Why would it matter if it requires a USB cable anyway? Same digital signal as before no matter what connector is. Shouldn't matter whether it's and old or new iDevice.
   
  EDIT: If they give me a good price point I want one to pair with my new iPhone 5.
   
  Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> You called it
> I'm actually loling in my office when i read this, saw "Posted 3 weeks ago" nearly spat my chinese food on the screen


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





danba said:


> Does the PHA-1 interwork with the (Linux) Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III?
> 
> The Galaxy S III can interwork with the dual-role VentureCraft Go-Dap X:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Interesting you mentioned about the Go-DAP X. I met up and talked to the VentureCraft guys earlier this week and we did briefly talk about the PHA-1 naturally since it may well be a direct competing product. A few pros 'n cons were discussed but I can't really mention until the product's released and points verified. Will be looking forward to comparing & contrasting these two devices more in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Why would it matter if it requires a USB cable anyway? Same digital signal as before no matter what connector is. Shouldn't matter whether it's and old or new iDevice.
> 
> EDIT: If they give me a good price point I want one to pair with my new iPhone 5.


 
  it shouldnt however digital signal can be encrypted. meaning they could have a new digital out alogorithm for their new port which renders the old algorithm used in the older idevices DAC useless.


----------



## slawterjoe

I'm curious about PHA 1 working with andriod or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone know by chance ?


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





jude said:


> *Naotaka Tsunoda *(he goes by the nickname "Nao") from Sony's Tokyo product nerve center visited my office yesterday, and it was a very fun, interesting day. He left one of everything from the new Sony lineup, and I was surprised the PHA-1 was one of them (especially because I'm not quite sure yet if/when it's coming to the U.S. market).


 
   
*Jude*... seeing as you appear to have the ear of one the top guys at Sony, would it be possible to ask him a few simple questions for us Walkman fans.
   
  Why Sony does not release 64gb models worldwide... and... if there are plans to include a SD-card slot on future models?
   
  Be great if you could get an answer... cheers.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> it shouldnt however digital signal can be encrypted. meaning they could have a new digital out alogorithm for their new port which renders the old algorithm used in the older idevices DAC useless.


 
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/what-the-lightning-connector-means-to-the-dock-ecosystem/
   
  The new adapter supposedly has a built in DAC, causing the steep $30 price tag for a friggen adapter.

 Still lends me to wonder it's usefulness with the PHA-1
   
  EDIT: Not that I'm an iPhone user, or care to get an iPhone 5.


----------



## gkanai

ok-guy said:


> *Jude*... seeing as you appear to have the ear of one the top guys at Sony, would it be possible to ask him a few simple questions for us Walkman fans.
> 
> Why Sony does not release 64gb models worldwide... and... if there are plans to include a SD-card slot on future models?
> 
> Be great if you could get an answer... cheers.




I am meeting the Sony team next week. Will ask and see what they say.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/what-the-lightning-connector-means-to-the-dock-ecosystem/
> 
> The new adapter supposedly has a built in DAC, causing the steep $30 price tag for a friggen adapter.
> 
> ...


 
  I am been super optimistic here, considering how the PHA-1 is a sony product can it be possible to achieve the famous walkman SQ from an idevice?

 I am getting the PHA-1 anyways, it is an important part of sony history.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> I am meeting the Sony team next week. Will ask and see what they say.


 
   
  cheers for that... very appreciated indeedy


----------



## mikemercer

Have we heard back from Jude on the PHA-1's sonic integrity????
   
  I'm eager to hear the CEntrance HiFi-M8!!


----------



## takoyaki

I got mine 2 days ago, It's fine with ipod nano.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> I am meeting the Sony team next week. Will ask and see what they say.


 
   
  any new on that meeting... cheers
   
*Takoyaki*... nice photo, is that wood effect on the casing?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> any new on that meeting... cheers
> 
> *Takoyaki*... nice photo, is that wood effect on the casing?


 
   
  About the meeting, I actually did get a chance to ask but as guessed, the Walkman is actually a different division from headphones and therefore they couldn't answer the question (nor the SD slot).
   
  @Takoyaki-san, nice! I was under the impression that it was supposed to be on sale only from Oct 10th. Guess they sold early then.


----------



## Audio-Omega

How does it sound ?


----------



## smnfs

where can one buy it in europe ?


----------



## shigzeo

By the way, I've got a review up at TouchMyApps. I consider this the creme of the crop now of the all-in-one devices. Smashing. It's almost 3AM. I'll participate more in this thread tomorrow.


----------



## shigzeo

The output impedance is indeed a bit high. However, performance isn't poor like some headphone amps that sport similar impedances. 
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> I'll assume they have a typo and it should be *L*ME49860. Not a bad choice on the gain stage opamp, but TPA6120 on the output stage means it will have at least 10ohm of output impedance (minimum as suggested by manufacturer) and better for full size rather than IEM. On a side note, the crossover-less of Sony own XBA series might go well (better than typical multi-way IEM) with this amp.
> Really like the design, a bit like pro-audio stuff.
> That's easily solvable by a new cable though.
> Also, the official price is around US$630.


----------



## .Sup

Great review shigzeo!


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> By the way, I've got a review up at TouchMyApps. I consider this the creme of the crop now of the all-in-one devices. Smashing. It's almost 3AM. I'll participate more in this thread tomorrow.


 
   
  enjoyed reading that *shigzeo* thanks for posting the link... cracked-up giggling at this comment 'it’s a geek’s wet dream of reading material'... nice one


----------



## ExpatinJapan

.sup said:


> Great review shigzeo!


Great review thankss. I will have to go and try one in store now.
Looking forward to a Sony, Clas, fostex hp-p1 and venturecraft shootout.


----------



## shigzeo

It really is a very very nice machine, as polished in build and sound as anyone can make. The small quibbles on the USB connector (bet you it will break on a number of units) and the somewhat high Ω impedance are dismissible for such an overall complete package. 
   
  This and the Pan Am are my two favourite DACs of this year. Incredible how the portable audio world is heating up.


----------



## ClieOS

shigzeo said:


> The output impedance is indeed a bit high. However, performance isn't poor like some headphone amps that sport similar impedances.




Good to know.


----------



## shigzeo

For those who are interested, I will post square waves and rmaa a bit later. LInk will be in the review.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> For those who are interested, I will post square waves and rmaa a bit later. LInk will be in the review.


 
   
*shigzeo*... how does the amp compare soundwise to the WM-Z (WM-F)... would it benefit them?... cheers


----------



## shigzeo

That is the new walkman right? Unfortunately, I don't own that player, so the few minutes I've used the Z for isn't enough to compare. Sony have made a few good Walkman players, but most have been too hissy for me to use, that and their line outs were rubbish, so a nice amp like the PHA-1 doesn't much benefit. If the Z has fixed the line out problems but still has the hiss, the PHA-1 will do completely with the hiss. If there is no hiss and the line out is fixed and the Z works with the DAC as it is Android, I'd jump on it. Very very cool amp/DAC.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> That is the new walkman right? Unfortunately, I don't own that player, so the few minutes I've used the Z for isn't enough to compare. Sony have made a few good Walkman players, but most have been too hissy for me to use, that and their line outs were rubbish, so a nice amp like the PHA-1 doesn't much benefit. If the Z has fixed the line out problems but still has the hiss, the PHA-1 will do completely with the hiss. If there is no hiss and the line out is fixed and the Z works with the DAC as it is Android, I'd jump on it. Very very cool amp/DAC.


 
   
  the WM-F appears to be just a smaller version of the WM-Z, the differences are the obvious screen size, the WM-F can play Flac and has a different Andriod OS (there's a rumoured update for the WM-Z), the WM-Z has a HDMI out which isn't on the WM-F.
   
  I've never had any hiss from the WM-Z until this week... in the past I have had a bit of 'air' on old recordings (mic' air) but that completely disappears when the instruments kick in (I have the same on my hi-fi so I know it's on the recording and not added from the WM-Z)... the first hiss I've heard from the WM-Z was when I plugged in both the Heir 3.Ai & 4.Ai, it disappears for the most when the music kicks in with the 4.Ai but is there between most tracks that said, on some recordings I have no hiss whatsoever... the 3.Ai is a different story I tend to hear hiss for roughly 80% of the time, it's like owning the S-Series Walkman all over again (I never liked the Euro A-Series it lasted a week before being returned to Amazon, I never got on with the highly rated X-Series, that was too warm for me)... I really rate the WM-Z it reminds me of those fantastic professional Walkman cassette players of yesteryear (Christ, I loved mine to bits & pieces), I digress...
   
  I'm relatively new to all this Head-Fi malarkey so can't really comment on the line-out or amplifiers (I can comment on hi-fi amps lol) but I do know that I have finally found some pretty damn fine headphones (4.Ai) to pair with the exceptional sounding WM-Z (to my ears)... the PHA-1 interest me to use as a headphone amp also as a desktop solution to my crap sounding Dell PC (even though I have a moderately good hi-fi set-up at home sometimes I have to consider my neighbours below so can't (won't) use it), it is not a necessity as I am now fully enjoying my WM-Z but there's bound to be times when I get home and the WM-Z has a dead battery & those pesky neighbours are in that I'll need to call on the services of my PC... so the PHA-1 would have a dual purpose in my thinking, a headphone amp for the WM-Z and a DAC/amp for the crap Dell.... you thoughts would be appreciated, I also figure the hiss I hear is from the IEM's (?).


----------



## Xymordos

I'm also really interested to see a review between a walkman connected to the PHA1 and an iPod connected to it. From Japanese reviews, apparently the walkman sounds better.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> I've never had any hiss from the WM-Z until this week... in the past I have had a bit of 'air' on old recordings (mic' air) but that completely disappears when the instruments kick in (I have the same on my hi-fi so I know it's on the recording and not added from the WM-Z)... the first hiss I've heard from the WM-Z was when I plugged in both the Heir 3.Ai & 4.Ai, it disappears for the most when the music kicks in with the 4.Ai but is there between most tracks that said, on some recordings I have no hiss whatsoever... the 3.Ai is a different story I tend to hear hiss for roughly 80% of the time


 
  Bring this question to the Heir thread.  I'm wondering if there is a difference in the drivers used and maybe a difference in sensitivity that affects the "Z".  I don't recall hearing the hiss... but if so, I'd think increasing the resistance at the plug of the headphone may help.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Bring this question to the Heir thread.  I'm wondering if there is a difference in the drivers used and maybe a difference in sensitivity that affects the "Z".  I don't recall hearing the hiss... but if so, I'd think increasing the resistance at the plug of the headphone may help.


 
   
  I'm trying to think about a proper way of describing this 'hiss' question *Way* as I do not want to cause controversy by what I find with Heir's excellent products... I'll try doing it in terms that I understand, with the 4.Ai it's like putting on record on a turntable, when the needle hits the vinyl you hear slight noise before the music starts, that's what I hear between tracks and sometimes over the music on quite tracks before all the music cuts in, if its straight forward acoustic I hear nothing which is confusing as I'd expected to hear the same noise in the background.... the 3.Ai's are different, the 'hiss' is there but it's not irritating (my earlier judgment call comparing it with the hiss from the WM-S with stock buds was a tad extreme), if you familiar with the old cassette players it's like listening with Dolby-C on, the hiss is muted but still there but it does not distract me from enjoying music (ie it doesn't piss me off).
   
  I wondering if it could be the seal on the 3.A, strangely I don't get a get a good seal using the same tips as the 4.Ai (I should try the others but I'm enjoying the 4.Ai's too much), could it be the cable?... this is all new to me IEM's etc, before I start saying stuff I'm hoping to figure it.
   
  what you reckon?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:  





> what you reckon?


 
  I'll have to listen to a few more tracks sometime today with my new cable and the stock cable.  Then with other headphones.  I think the issue could be impedance matching.  The more sensitive the IEM, the more hiss will be found.  I could be way off on that... but that is what I think you might be hearing.  I'll play around with it today and see what I find.


----------



## zenpunk

I haven't detected any hiss or background noise with mine (using stock player and mainly 320VBR MP3).


----------



## OK-Guy

Thanks for the replies *Zen* &* Way* it's appreciated.... I wasn't concerned (well I must of been as I mentioned it) but I couldn't figure why there was some background noise so to speak.
   
  I definitely not going to get the pliers out with my hands, sod that, it would be like a combine-harvester chopping wheat... thankfully I'm due to pop-in and see my hi-fi dealer tomorrow, his cable guy is Chord trained so I know he'll do a good job with any minor adjustments... I knew IEM's were sensitive, I was interested in the RX3 amp but decided against it because of the hiss it introduced(?) on some CIEM/IEM's.


----------



## shigzeo

Okay Guy,
   
  Yes, Sony players are notorious for hiss - one reason I gave up on them. That, and no matter how good they are for low ohm dynamic driver earphones, they can't handle balanced armatures without their frequency response and resolution balance going wonky. 
   
  That said, generally, they are a joy to use and have decent battery life and aren't too big... except for the Z, which is simply too large for real portable use unless you just want to use it as a reader. But then again, I tend to prefer small devices. An amp, however, that is another story.
   
  The Heir Audio 3.Ai is a sensitive earphones, sensitive enough that it can detect hiss in an iPhone 4s, which has less hiss than any portable I've used outside of Apple's new iPods. So, if anything can excite hiss, it is the 3.Ai. The 4.Ai does in fact seem less prone to hiss and spit, which is a blessing. But every source, even the PHA-1 will hiss a little. If the output device (headphone/earphone) is sensitive enough, hiss can be picked from the vacuum of space (not quite, but the comparison is close for some earphones). 
   
  Nice setup by the way!
  Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> the WM-F appears to be just a smaller version of the WM-Z, the differences are the obvious screen size, the WM-F can play Flac and has a different Andriod OS (there's a rumoured update for the WM-Z), the WM-Z has a HDMI out which isn't on the WM-F.
> 
> I've never had any hiss from the WM-Z until this week... in the past I have had a bit of 'air' on old recordings (mic' air) but that completely disappears when the instruments kick in (I have the same on my hi-fi so I know it's on the recording and not added from the WM-Z)... the first hiss I've heard from the WM-Z was when I plugged in both the Heir 3.Ai & 4.Ai, it disappears for the most when the music kicks in with the 4.Ai but is there between most tracks that said, on some recordings I have no hiss whatsoever... the 3.Ai is a different story I tend to hear hiss for roughly 80% of the time, it's like owning the S-Series Walkman all over again (I never liked the Euro A-Series it lasted a week before being returned to Amazon, I never got on with the highly rated X-Series, that was too warm for me)... I really rate the WM-Z it reminds me of those fantastic professional Walkman cassette players of yesteryear (Christ, I loved mine to bits & pieces), I digress...
> 
> I'm relatively new to all this Head-Fi malarkey so can't really comment on the line-out or amplifiers (I can comment on hi-fi amps lol) but I do know that I have finally found some pretty damn fine headphones (4.Ai) to pair with the exceptional sounding WM-Z (to my ears)... the PHA-1 interest me to use as a headphone amp also as a desktop solution to my crap sounding Dell PC (even though I have a moderately good hi-fi set-up at home sometimes I have to consider my neighbours below so can't (won't) use it), it is not a necessity as I am now fully enjoying my WM-Z but there's bound to be times when I get home and the WM-Z has a dead battery & those pesky neighbours are in that I'll need to call on the services of my PC... so the PHA-1 would have a dual purpose in my thinking, a headphone amp for the WM-Z and a DAC/amp for the crap Dell.... you thoughts would be appreciated, I also figure the hiss I hear is from the IEM's (?).


----------



## Zuqi

I'm very interested, I guess this kind of product will dominate the portable amp/dac market.


----------



## OK-Guy

very informative, cheers *shigzeo*


----------



## tas236

dup


----------



## tas236

Quote: 





zchan said:


> :Shock:
> Now watch Apple change the doc connector to render it useless in a months time. I'm rather interested, so hopefully it won't though.


 
  Funny man.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





danba said:


> Does the PHA-1 interwork with the (Linux) Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III?


 
   
  The latest Android-powered Samsung Galaxy Note II can interwork with the Sony PHA-1:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/465#post_8769593


----------



## pablobell

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> It really is a very very nice machine, as polished in build and sound as anyone can make. The small quibbles on the USB connector (bet you it will break on a number of units) and the somewhat high Ω impedance are dismissible for such an overall complete package.
> 
> This and the Pan Am are my two favourite DACs of this year. Incredible how the portable audio world is heating up.


 
  So would you say its better than the HP-P1?
   
  Great job on the review BTW.


----------



## turokrocks

The most important question  is, will the  PHA-1 work with the current Android powered Walkman Z or F series  as a USB dac/amp ????  Sony supplies a wmp-lod with it.
   
  Did any one try this, or can .


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





turokrocks said:


> The most important question  is, will the  PHA-1 work with the current Android powered Walkman Z or F series  as a USB dac/amp ????  Sony supplies a wmp-lod with it.
> 
> Did any one try this, or can .


 
  +1


----------



## OK-Guy

would the WM-Z's mini-usb work with it or is that just a dedicated HDMI out?


----------



## audionewbi

The PHA-1 will not bypass the walkman, very strange but yea! They think the sound of their own walkman is still good enough (which i agree). This is purely for idevices. You will be lucky to see this product sell in US or Europe. 

 Believe it or not apples sells alot more in Japan than walkman, this is Sonys attempt to make some profit indirectly from apple products. I believe the PHA-1 will have a price drop, this is the only way they can encourage people in Japan to buy it.


----------



## jude

I posted *photos of the Sony PHA-1* in the galleries, including photos of the PHA-1 with the popular Fostex HP-P1, for a size comparison.
   
  You can click on the photo below to see the PHA-1 gallery:


----------



## audionewbi

Can you do a new headfi TV eposide on episode and cover the pha-1 and UE 900? Headfi TV is a great project, hope it comes back alive.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





jude said:


> I posted *photos of the Sony PHA-1* in the galleries,


 
  Excuse my poor eyesight, but do they include a lightning cable?
   
  (the fourth one down?)


----------



## audionewbi

^no, that is a walkman LOD.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





jude said:


> I posted *photos of the Sony PHA-1* in the galleries, including photos of the PHA-1 with the popular Fostex HP-P1, for a size comparison.
> 
> You can click on the photo below to see the PHA-1 gallery:


 
   
   
  Quote: 





jude said:


> I posted *photos of the Sony PHA-1* in the galleries, including photos of the PHA-1 with the popular Fostex HP-P1, for a size comparison.
> 
> You can click on the photo below to see the PHA-1 gallery:


 
  Can you A/B the two please?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I tried it today at the Tokyo headphone show.
   
  I liked it.
  Nice small form, light. Fits well in ones hand.
   
  Clean sound, gets a bit harsh with too much volume.
   
  A good little unit.
   
  *Prefer my Fostex hp_p1.
   
  *Tested with ATH-ESW9.


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Excuse my poor eyesight, but do they include a lightning cable?
> 
> (the fourth one down?)


 
   
  The four cables included, from top to bottom, are Walkman cable, iPod connector cable, stereo mini cable and lastly micro USB cable. So nope, no Lightning cable at all.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Anyone know if this is coming to the U.S.?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Anyone know if this is coming to the U.S.?


 
  I spoke with sony rep, right now there is no plan for US or AUS release. They dont even release their walkman globally.


----------



## ClieOS

audionewbi said:


> I spoke with sony rep, right now there is no plan for US or AUS release. They dont even release their walkman globally.




...and thus the reason why Sony is failing globally over the year. Someone please wake up those Japanese management :rolleyes:


----------



## gkanai

hifiguy528 said:


> Anyone know if this is coming to the U.S.?




We were told by Sony that the PHA-1 would be sold in Sony's professional channel. So in the US, that would be retailers like B&H Photo, etc.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





clieos said:


> ...and thus the reason why Sony is failing globally over the year. Someone please wake up those Japanese management


 
  She kept insisting me that why the z-series walkman is "good enough". So annoying, I honestly cannot justify another costly import from Japan. Sadly my walkman days are over for now.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





clieos said:


> ...and thus the reason why Sony is failing globally over the year. Someone please wake up those Japanese management


 
   
   
  Sorry to tell you, I tried, I have written letters, emails..etc...they are in comma.


----------



## audionewbi

even though it is out of context i like to say something about Logitech rep. I had a chat with the logitech folks about the huge price difference for their UE900 compared to US market. Initially they gave me all this reason why there is such a huge price difference which did not make any sense(I did the maths and i still could not find how they came up with that huge price difference). So after that chat with them I just checked their UE900 Australian price and I am happy to say that they reduced to 499, compared to 799 they intially had it for. Still not as cheap as the 399 where the US apple store is selling but still we have to give them credit for at least giving a crap to what someone said to them.


----------



## OK-Guy

you may find the difference is due to customs/import-tax... in UK we normally have to pay at least 20% extra because of taxes.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> We were told by Sony that the PHA-1 would be sold in Sony's professional channel. So in the US, that would be retailers like B&H Photo, etc.


 
   
  Awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## rudi0504

expatinjapan said:


> I tried it today at the Tokyo headphone show.
> 
> I liked it.
> Nice small form, light. Fits well in ones hand.
> ...




How is about the power comparison between Fostex Hp P1 vs Sony PHA 1?

I have already Fostex Hp P 1 , I want to buy Sony Hp P 1 

Please advise 

Thank you


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> How is about the power comparison between Fostex Hp P1 vs Sony PHA 1?
> I have already Fostex Hp P 1 , I want to buy Sony Hp P 1
> Please advise
> Thank you


 
  Sony is 175mW/channel.
  Fostex is 80mW/channel.
   
  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Sony is 175mW/channel.
> Fostex is 80mW/channel.
> 
> Is that what you mean?


 
  I'm not sure what Rudi was asking......
   
  Does this mean that the Sony is more than twice as powerful in terms of driving speakers? If we'd turn the Fostex, say to 6:00 o'clock to reach a certain volume then the Sony could get same loudness at 3:00?


----------



## tzjin

I believe that doubling the power typically results in an approximately 3dB gain in volume. 10 dB is double in the perceived volume.


----------



## koTECH

Thinkin'/Choosin' between PHA-1 and Matrix Mini-Portable. Are there any chances that box connectors compatible w/ Sony NW-A3000 (USB)? Going to use with Sony MDR-EX1000 (32[size=11pt]Ω[/size])
  For Matrix PROS are price and deep-deep-deep bass (acc.reviews)
   
  Any thoughts. 10x.


----------



## IceClass

I don't suppose anyone has had the opportunity to find out if the rubber band attachments are long and stretchy enough to reach around a Yotank iPod case ...


----------



## pablobell

I'm pretty sure they are designed to go around a uncased device, a slim case is pushing it.


----------



## IceClass

Yeah, that's what I fear though I was hoping they might have a bit of stretch in them.


----------



## jude

iceclass said:


> I don't suppose anyone has had the opportunity to find out if the rubber band attachments are long and stretchy enough to reach around a Yotank iPod case ...




The bands are pretty stretchy, so it might work.


----------



## gidion27

Is it true the recharge time is 5 hours? I personally do not mind the short battery live as long as the recharge time is okay.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> One bad thing about Sony PHA-1 DAC, it does not allow user to bypass the amp. portion unlike Fostex HP-P1.


 
  uh oh....


----------



## papadum

To each his own...I like it though.


----------



## xjaynine

I was able to compare this to the Fiio E17 last week at the Sony Store and can confirm the sound coming from the PHA-1 is superior. Concerned about the portability of the device, I decided not to purchase one. The build quality, as mentioned earlier in this thread is very solid.


----------



## varyV

Can anyone try this with a harder to drive phone (I'm looking at a Mad Dog/pha-1 combo, perhaps even he-400/pha-1) and post results? According to the touchmyapps review, these babies are powerful enough for the beyer 880 600ohm. Are they powerful enough for the hifiman line?


----------



## gidion27

It would be nice if the PHA-1 is the first step back in the propper HIFI market. I like my F807 but would be great if they created a DAP that rivals the DX100. Anyway I like the PHA-1 and might get it. Am on the list for a listen when they hit New Zealand shores. (Due any minuted)


----------



## xjaynine

I've only driven these with the XBA-3s and 4s and performed better being powered by the PHA-1 than the Fiio E17.


----------



## varyV

" According to the touchmyapps review, these babies are powerful enough for the beyer 880 600ohm. Are they powerful enough for the hifiman line"

Can someone review the pha-1 against regular amps/DACs?


----------



## 329161

Quote: 





xjaynine said:


> I've only driven these with the XBA-3s and 4s and performed better being powered by the PHA-1 than the Fiio E17.


 
  Well the Sony costs about 5 times as much. Is it that much better than the fiio?


----------



## xjaynine

Impressed as I was, I ended up not buying it. Does that answer your question *dcfac73*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Issues of value and sound quality aside, I still prefer the the interface and the swiss-army knife functionality of the Fiio over the Sony.


----------



## 329161

Quote: 





xjaynine said:


> Impressed as I was, I ended up not buying it. Does that answer your question *dcfac73*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I gather from your answer that it's better than the fiio but not worth that much extra money.


----------



## gidion27

Would be nice to see a comparision of the Sony and the HIFI-M8


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Would be nice to see a comparision of the Sony and the HIFI-M8


 
   
  The HIFI M8 by all indications is going to crush it. In fact, IMO it won't be in the same class, so not comparing Apples to Apples.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> The HIFI M8 by all indications is going to crush it. In fact, IMO it won't be in the same class, so not comparing Apples to Apples.


 
  Fair enough, the M8 sure looks great. They however are in the same price range so people will compare the two just for that reason.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Fair enough, the M8 sure looks great. They however are in the same price range so people will compare the two just for that reason.


 
  True that.......


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Fair enough, the M8 sure looks great. They however are in the same price range so people will compare the two just for that reason.


 
  M8 is the winner here, no comparison, take my advice.
  Centrance are great at what they do.


----------



## gidion27

Hi Turok nice to see you around. The F807 is wonderfull.
   
  I agree that the Centrance guys are unique in their way of doing things and I appriciate that they ask Head-fi members for feedback on their designs. I presonally do not  know enough to make a call between the 2 but trust your opinion on this matter.
   
  Personally I like the design of both and can not wait to seeing  user reviews on both.


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> Hi Turok nice to see you around. The F807 is wonderfull.
> 
> I agree that the Centrance guys are unique in their way of doing things and I appreciate that they ask Head-fi members for feedback on their designs. I personally do not  know enough to make a call between the 2 but trust your opinion on this matter.
> 
> Personally I like the design of both and can not wait to seeing  user reviews on both.


 
  Yeah, They have been very close with their fans and customers , changing, adding, redesigning....as they really care to what their customers want in a product, and all the hard work of implementing the best SQ/battery life ratio have been taken into consideration.
  I think the M8 will be comparable to the Dacmini! hopefully.
  As you said, the last word will be from the reviewers and comparisons.
  It is on my list, just pushed down....way down, as I prioritized some other stuff, and my list is long...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  Glad your enjoying your F807.


----------



## IceClass

But we digress ...


----------



## takato14

Those specs are dismal... 175mW into 8 ohms? That's not much of an improvement over the iPhone's integrated amp...


----------



## wm-phile

I'm using an Incase clear case on my iPod classic with the PHA-1 - no problem at all with the rubber band - I'm only needing 1, not 2.  Loving the sound with Edition 8s...


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Sorry to revive this topic.
   
  But would this amp be any beneficial when used with a Z walkman & EX1000?
  Since the Z walkman & PHA-1 may be having similar dacs, have I just answered my own question?


----------



## wm-phile

For reasons known best to Sony, the PHA-1 will only accept a digital signal from iDevices, not from it's own players. So it's analogue only from Sony to Sony. Then again, if it's the same DAC, that makes sense. Bear in mind that PHA-1 power consumption is considerably lower when fed analogue than when fed digital; so maybe they've got it covered after all...


----------



## drews

Quote: 





wm-phile said:


> For reasons known best to Sony, the PHA-1 *will only accept a digital signal from iDevices*, not from it's own players. So it's analogue only from Sony to Sony. Then again, if it's the same DAC, that makes sense. Bear in mind that PHA-1 power consumption is considerably lower when fed analogue than when fed digital; so maybe they've got it covered after all...


 
   
  To be clear, it works as a USB DAC with my PC, Mac, and Samsung S3...
   
  Drew


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





wm-phile said:


> For reasons known best to Sony, the PHA-1 will only accept a digital signal from iDevices, not from it's own players. So it's analogue only from Sony to Sony. Then again, if it's the same DAC, that makes sense. Bear in mind that PHA-1 power consumption is considerably lower when fed analogue than when fed digital; so maybe they've got it covered after all...


 
  Um...
   
  The iDevices are the only consumer-grade players I know of that have defeatable DACs. That's why it's analog from Sony to Sony. What you said makes no sense at all.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

You guys have totally white washed my head. I dont understand a word what you're saying.
   
  Sony mentions that there is a cable to use with its walkman line-up. From what I understand that cable runs out bottom of the walkman to the headphone in of the pha-1. So how is that analogue?


----------



## guerillaw

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> You guys have totally white washed my head. I dont understand a word what you're saying.
> 
> Sony mentions that there is a cable to use with its walkman line-up. From what I understand that cable runs out bottom of the walkman to the headphone in of the pha-1. So how is that analogue?


 
  Probably a line out. A line out is a constant volume signal that skips amplification and is therefore preferable to the headphone jack of a given player. However, a line out is still analog because it is sending a signal that is already converted form digital, it is just not amplified. 
   
  The chain inside a player goes like this, generally speaking:
  Song>DAC>"Line Out Signal" >Amplifier> headphone jack.
   
  Gross oversimplification, but a good way to understand the process. A line out feeds a signal before it is amped. Many line out cables are sold for the iOS devices, for example. They theoretically improve upon the headphone jack by skipping the amplifier section, but they are analog insofar as that line signal has already been converted into analog by the DAC.  A true digital out would send only ones and zeros to a DAC for processing.


----------



## RIQUE

Hi folks, new to the fourm but not to HiFi.  I have been reading about this little dac/amp and wonder...
   
  I just purchaesd a killer smart phone from Sony, Xperia acro S. It has a USB out and HDMI,  Would any of these two outputs
  feed the DAC part of this amp?  I too find it amazing how Sony will focus on iphones in disregard to their own high end Xperia products.
   
  Regards Riq


----------



## gidion27

We have to remember that even all their docks on their home hifi gear is for apple products and only a few provide support for their own walkman line. Sad but true


----------



## ExpatinJapan

There are about four cables that come with this unit.

What they fit i dont know. Not just apple rhough.


----------



## gidion27

apple is the only which can by pass the internal DAC. So if you use the PHA-1 with sony product it will only by pass the amp section of the DAP and nothing else.(Well that is my understanding of it)


----------



## ExpatinJapan

gidion27 said:


> apple is the only which can by pass the internal DAC. So if you use the PHA-1 with sony product it will only by pass the amp section of the DAP and nothing else.(Well that is my understanding of it)


hmm seems like you could be correct.


----------



## wm-phile

audiobreeder said:


> You guys have totally white washed my head. I dont understand a word what you're saying.
> 
> Sony mentions that there is a cable to use with its walkman line-up. From what I understand that cable runs out bottom of the walkman to the headphone in of the pha-1. So how is that analogue?


----------



## wm-phile

audiobreeder said:


> You guys have totally white washed my head. I dont understand a word what you're saying.
> 
> Sony mentions that there is a cable to use with its walkman line-up. From what I understand that cable runs out bottom of the walkman to the headphone in of the pha-1. So how is that analogue?




It's analogue because the cable you refer to is terminated in a 3.5mm jack which plugs into the 'audio in' socket on the PHA-1.


----------



## wm-phile

Agreed, but I'm sure Sony would have known how to defeat it's own DAP DAC and pass a digital signal to its own Amp DAC if it had wanted to.  For reasons known to them, they didn't do that!  Which I (and others) think is a pity.  But, as I said, if they thought there was no sonic improvement to be had from doing this (same or similar DACs in DAP and Amp), then perhaps their argument is that Sony DAPs are good enough already, and all you need to PHA-1 for when using a Sony DAP is its better amp.  That's my theory.  It's only a theory...


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





wm-phile said:


> Agreed, but I'm sure Sony would have known how to defeat it's own DAP DAC and pass a digital signal to its own Amp DAC if it had wanted to.  For reasons known to them, they didn't do that!  Which I (and others) think is a pity.  But, as I said, if they thought there was no sonic improvement to be had from doing this (same or similar DACs in DAP and Amp), then perhaps their argument is that Sony DAPs are good enough already, and all you need to PHA-1 for when using a Sony DAP is its better amp.  That's my theory.  It's only a theory...


 
  somebody mentioned that the DAC might be the same in the pda-1 and the walkman line. which defeats the purpose of the pha-1


----------



## RIQUE

Well, in conclusion if you don't own an iphone type device or something similar that puts out a direct digital sigal to the amps DAC this is just an expensive little black box.


----------



## wm-phile

It's an expensive little box which ever way you look at it. But, it is a credible alternative to the Fostex HP-P1 and with an iPod Classic strapped to it, it does a fine job. Almost as good as a Wm Pro!


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





wm-phile said:


> It's an expensive little box which ever way you look at it. But, it is a credible alternative to the Fostex HP-P1 and with an iPod Classic strapped to it, it does a fine job. Almost as good as a Wm Pro!


 
  There isn't a chance that the DAC in this can stand up to the one in the HP-P1.
   
  However, the amp might be better, only because the HP-P1 has an atrociously high output impedance.


----------



## IceClass

So, in the meantime, has anyone actual listened to one long enough to offer some opinions based on actual experience and where's the best place for North Americans to purchase one?


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





takato14 said:


> There isn't a chance that the DAC in this can stand up to the one in the HP-P1.
> 
> However, the amp might be better, only because the HP-P1 has an atrociously high output impedance.


 
  Is 10.22 atrociously high?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

saraguie said:


> Is 10.22 atrociously high?


same as the fostex hp_p1 (which i am going to sell) , not as high as the recent 
Iriver ak100 dap at 20ohms or so.

But i have the centrance hifim8 on pre-order so everything works out in the end.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> same as the fostex hp_p1 (which i am going to sell) , not as high as the recent
> Iriver ak100 dap at 20ohms or so.
> 
> But i have the centrance hifim8 on pre-order so everything works out in the end.


 
  Me too, my brother


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, it is. You want as close to 0 as physically possible. High output impedances mess with the headphones.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

saraguie said:


> Me too, my brother


double win!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

At the time of posting, I was under the impression one of the cables go into the PHA-1 via. 'Digital In' port. I have now confirmed there are 4 cables (just like some one else posted) and only the cable for apple products go into this port. Also a computer can be connected to the Digital In port with a separate USB cable.
   
  Quote: 





guerillaw said:


> Probably a line out. A line out is a constant volume signal that skips amplification and is therefore preferable to the headphone jack of a given player. However, a line out is still analog because it is sending a signal that is already converted form digital, it is just not amplified.
> 
> The chain inside a player goes like this, generally speaking:
> Song>DAC>"Line Out Signal" >Amplifier> headphone jack.
> ...


 
  I think it will only give an 'oomph' to the music in the bass department.
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> apple is the only which can by pass the internal DAC. So if you use the PHA-1 with sony product it will only by pass the amp section of the DAP and nothing else.(Well that is my understanding of it)


 
  Yep, thats right!
  Quote: 





wm-phile said:


> It's analogue because the cable you refer to is terminated in a 3.5mm jack which plugs into the 'audio in' socket on the PHA-1.


 
  There should be some reason why they would also provide a walkman jack to be used. My understanding from Japanese forums is quite difficult with the online translators. But one of the forums did mention that sound was good when this was paired with the Z.
   
  I'm really interested in this device. And it maybe taken off the shelves soon just like the Z/A walkmans.
  Quote: 





gidion27 said:


> somebody mentioned that the DAC might be the same in the pda-1 and the walkman line. which defeats the purpose of the pha-1


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I couldnt hold off on this one, will have one by the end of the week.


----------



## xdallen

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Excuse me, AUDIOBREEDER. I am a noob for head-fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have chance to tryout PHA-1, using iPod touch 3 as a source (through dock to USB cable).
  However, I tried if I changed the EQ settings under "Music" section, the sounds changes.
   
  Does it mean PHA-1 is not operating at DAC mode?
  Will the same thing happen to HP-P1?
  I believe EQ settings should have no effects if iPod touch is really sending digital signal to PHA-1 in such case.
   
  Please help clear up the question in my mind.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





xdallen said:


> Excuse me, AUDIOBREEDER. I am a noob for head-fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Basically, you are bypassing the dac of the ipod touch to the pha-1.
  ie. The dac converts the audio from a digital signal to an analog one and this goes to the amplifier to your iem/headphone.
   
  Putting the volume on near maximum on the mp3 player & gradually increasing the volume on the amp, is what I hear is the safest thing to do not only for the amp but also for your EARS!
   
  Equalizing via. the ipod touch will give you better benefits. Equalizer will still work even though you have bypassed the dac,
   
  I dont have the pha-1 yet in my hands. Its on its way. I got it at a great price (under $350) so I couldn't pass it off.
   
  Can you tell me, if you noticed any major change in sound quality when you used it with the ipod touch?
  I will be using mine with the Z walkman and hope it pairs well .


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

'The eagle has landed'
   
  The amp has traveled roughly 6752 miles in 4 days and has safely reached my door!
  It was a nail biting experience thinking it would be lost en route.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> 'The eagle has landed'
> 
> The amp has traveled roughly 6752 miles in 4 days and has safely reached my door!
> It was a nail biting experience thinking it would be lost en route.


 
  congratulations man!
 This probably would've been my first dac/amp... but I'm too hellovapoor to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sexiest portable piece of equipment I've seen.


----------



## xallarap

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> 'The eagle has landed'
> 
> The amp has traveled roughly 6752 miles in 4 days and has safely reached my door!
> It was a nail biting experience thinking it would be lost en route.


 
  Can't wait for your impressions sir!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

This is my third dac/amp. I haven't had the chance to listen to it yet, but man to think it traveled so far and to arrive in such a pristine condition is what appalls me more (than the amp).
  First impressions (from sight),
  1. This thing is really small (looking at pics on the internet it looked really big). Its maybe the size of your palm or bit smaller.
  2. The weight of this is just about right (not too heavy nor too light)
  3. The look: Its looks like one of those die cast cars (without the wheels). Sexy as hell. The volume knob is well protected. It turns smoothly.
   
  That's it for now. I haven't had the chance to hear how it sounds, but it going to compete with my Audioengine D1.
  Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> congratulations man!
> This probably would've been my first dac/amp... but I'm too hellovapoor to buy it
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





xallarap said:


> Can't wait for your impressions sir!


----------



## xdallen

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> Basically, you are bypassing the dac of the ipod touch to the pha-1.
> ie. The dac converts the audio from a digital signal to an analog one and this goes to the amplifier to your iem/headphone.
> 
> Putting the volume on near maximum on the mp3 player & gradually increasing the volume on the amp, is what I hear is the safest thing to do not only for the amp but also for your EARS!
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for telling me that iPod EQ still works even handing off DAC tasks to Sony PHA-1.
  I am using UE 900 for IEM, PHA-1 is quite clean when pairing with this and sadly I could not figure out much difference from using the phone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I also tried to pair with MDR-1R and it sounds much better.
  Hope it will work well with your earphone.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Is this good for desktop DAC/amp with a Mac?  Will it sound better than DragonFly?


----------



## Adob

hifiguy528 said:


> Is this good for desktop DAC/amp with a Mac?  Will it sound better than DragonFly?



Yes, please, can someone compare the usb dac from pha-1 with Dragonfly, Dacport, Pico, etc.
Cheers


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Here is the box

   
  Notice the embossed SONY logo on the top

   
  Fits my palm

   
  Havent had much chance to use it with a walkman. Connected it to my Sony VGC RB-30 (2005 model & my first desktop), it just brought the sound alive. Was using it (desktop) with the Audioengine D1. Cant really compare it due to the price difference.
   
  I dont believe in burn-in. So lets see if the sound changes.
   
  Through tthe USB, the sound is just more clear & actually the detail is more clear.


----------



## MrViolin

omg... that is sexy.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> omg... that is sexy.


 
   
  +1


----------



## HiFiGuy528

this works with iPhone 5 with Lightning to 30 pin Dock adaptor?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Yes, it does but it only gives around a 'pathetic' 4 - 4.5 hours. that means more charging and less battery life. Portability wise I wouldn't recommend this to anyone.
   
  With a desktop, its great.


----------



## awtryau89

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> this works with iPhone 5 with Lightning to 30 pin Dock adaptor?


 
  Actually you don't need the adapter. This is iDevice ready and will work with lightning to usb direct. Sony has the MFI certification and hence it costs a bit more.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





awtryau89 said:


> Actually you don't need the adapter. This is iDevice ready and will work with lightning to usb direct. Sony has the MFI certification and hence it costs a bit more.


 
   
  so the stock Lightning to USB cable that came with the iPhone 5 will work straight into the USB input on the Sony?  It will be a digital or analog out from iPhone 5?


----------



## awtryau89

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> so the stock Lightning to USB cable that came with the iPhone 5 will work straight into the USB input on the Sony?  It will be a digital or analog out from iPhone 5?


 
  Yes. It will be digital and the PHA-1 will process as a DAC and amp. Same as the GoDap X or the CLAS. As reported the battery life is less but if Sony would get this thing down into the $300 range they could own this market. Its already down to $449 on Amazon but that's still too high. We need some manufacturer to bring the price down on these things. The MFI license adds cost but could easily be made up with volume from just Head-Fiers if the price were right.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Thanks for answering my questions guys.  You ROCK!
   
  I just ordered one and I am very excited.  Coming from Japan so it may take a few weeks.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I was excited initially but now the product is going back.
   
  Not worth it for me.
   
  Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## awtryau89

Quote: 





audiobreeder said:


> I was excited initially but now the product is going back.
> 
> Not worth it for me.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours!


 
  Did you buy from Amazon? If it shows up in the Warehouse deals for a nice discount, I may be tempted.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mine finally shipped.  Yay!!!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





awtryau89 said:


> Did you buy from Amazon? If it shows up in the Warehouse deals for a nice discount, I may be tempted.


 
   Yes.
   
  I found it quite strange, because I didn't notice much of a difference in sound when using it as amp. The sound didn't change drastically as compared to even the Digizoid ZO2. As you turn on the ZO2, you can immediately hear a 'boom' in the music.
   
  Paired with a walkman, the walkman as is, sounded better without it!
   
  About 4.5 hours using 'digital in' was the breaking point for me!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have tried it a few times. I found the sony unit to be weak sauce compared to my fostex.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I hope I like it since I bought it blind.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I hope I like it since I bought it blind.


 
  We'll know if you do like it depending on whether or not you'll do a review


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mrviolin said:


> We'll know if you do like it depending on whether or not you'll do a review




Hahaha... You know me well.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Is this good for desktop DAC/amp with a Mac?  Will it sound better than DragonFly?


 
   Depends on your needs I suppose.
   
  The Dragonfly is pretty good, the DAC is a bit smoothed over for my tastes but the amp section can easily handle most headphones that are considered difficult to drive.
   
  The PHA-1 has barely anything for an amp, and I don't know a thing about its DAC chip.


----------



## cansman

Hello Guys,
   
  Can I use the PHA-1 as a 'desktop amp'? Meaning:
   
  1. Connect the PHA-1 to a USB wall charger and leave it switched on indefinitely &
  2. Use an iPod as a digital source
   
  If so, this means that I need not 'worry' about recharging the PHA-1 as it is drawing power off the usb charger. The only device I need to charge occasionally is the iPod.
   
  Thanks in advance for answering this.
   
  Cheers,
  cansman


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





cansman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can I use the PHA-1 as a 'desktop amp'? Meaning:
> 
> ...


 
  You could do this, but you're far better off getting a real dedicated home amp. Portable designs sacrifice circuit layouts and components that require more room, more power, etc etc. A Schiit Magni/Modi setup will be 1/3rd of the cost and will almost certainly sound better, and will have over 6x as much output power.
   
  The only upside to the PHA-1 is that you can use the iPod with it, but there's not much point in that if it's just going to sit on a desk. It could have a better DAC in it, but given Sony's recent products, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

my PHA-1 is still in route.


----------



## cansman

Hello takato 14,
   
  Thanks for your response. I presume you actually had a chance to physically try out this arrangement with the usb charger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I travel a lot so a semi-permanent 'desktop' amp is desirable for my use. My HP-P1 has some issues with it and am considering getting a replacement.
   
  You made an interesting comment regarding the WM8740 DAC. I don't understand how you have come to this conclusion. To my ears, if properly implemented, the DAC sounds absolutely fine. One of the implementations that I heard extensively is through the REGA Jupiter CD player. And it was very good indeed.
   
  Thanks again for your comments.
   
  cansman


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





cansman said:


> Hello takato 14,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I presume you actually had a chance to physically try out this arrangement with the usb charger?
> 
> ...


 
  There's no need to test this because that's how USB works. The Micro USB port will always accept input voltage. If Sony did something to prevent this, I'd be questioning their intelligence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I wasn't aware of what DAC it was using. Is it dual mono? While I agree the 8740 is quite good, it can also be quite bad depending on the implementation. The E7 is very noisy and unrefined, not hi-fi by any means, and it uses the 8740.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

My Pha-1 makes noise in the audio stream when used on a Mac. Why?


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> My Pha-1 makes noise in the audio stream when used on a Mac. Why?


 

Because it's a mac
   
  Nah, just messin' with you. How loud is the noise and what are you connecting it to the system with? I'm going to assume USB. It's very likely that you're getting electromagnetic interference (EMI) from the computer's motherboard. It's an inherent design flaw with USB-based DACs that varies based on the system. The USB ports and their signal paths are often too close to noisy parts like the CPU and RAM, which causes some of the noise to leak into the audio signal. Laptops and netbooks have particularly bad interference in my experience. If you're using a MacBook, you're probably getting EMI.
   
  That said, if it doesn't happen with a Windows-based laptop then I'd be very perplexed. Perhaps MacBooks are more susceptible due to the full metal casing keeping all the EMI cooped up inside the system? I don't really know what else it could be. My Dragonfly sometimes makes screeching static noises when it's first plugged in, but that never happens for more than 5 seconds so I doubt it's related to what you're hearing.
   
  Sony DID use a fairly low-power opamp chip, it could be low quality as well. The thought of a $600 DAC/amp having an unusable amp section is a travesty, but it has happened before...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

yeah, it may be EMI or because it's also charging while streaming the audio data.  I hear the same noise when charging my iphone while playing music in the car via it's Dock connector.  I won't if I were to use a non-power USB cable, data only if it will fix the issue.  The PHA-1 is silent when using iPhone.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

here's the unboxing video.  It looks great!


----------



## MrViolin

Oh thing about the PHA that I heard from Jude was that they did the isolation very well with it. Lots of foil and all that good stuff in there. 

 Another one of your many unboxings. Thanks Mike! Unbelievably good looking. So is it a DAC/amp in one that can work together/separately? Would love to get it but I'm broke


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> Oh thing about the PHA that I heard from Jude was that they did the isolation very well with it. Lots of foil and all that good stuff in there.
> 
> Another one of your many unboxings. Thanks Mike! Unbelievably good looking. So is it a DAC/amp in one that can work together/separately? Would love to get it but I'm broke


 

 It's not the PHA I'm worried about, its the signal coming from the computer. The power very well could be the issue. I'd suggest trying a different computer, or maybe a USB cable with the +V wire cut.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> My Pha-1 makes noise in the audio stream when used on a Mac. Why?


 
   
  I've just gotten mine and am burning it in and charging from my MacBook Air via USB. No problems at all.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I





barbes said:


> I've just gotten mine and am burning it in and charging from my MacBook Air via USB. No problems at all.




I have a Air too. Which USB input are you using? I'm on the Left. I hear scratchy noise when playing iTunes. I'm using the included Sony cable.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I





barbes said:


> I've just gotten mine and am burning it in and charging from my MacBook Air via USB. No problems at all.




I have a Air too. Which USB input are you using? I'm on the Left. I hear scratchy noise when playing iTunes. I'm using the included Sony cable.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I  Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OH OH
   
  The iTunes software EQ is <atrocious>. It causes lots of noise and static when used. Check if it's on. It has turned itself on in the past for me, so check even if you didn't turn it on yourself.
   
  If that doesn't work, try using a different player if possible, see if that fixes it.


----------



## barbes

Left USB and that same cable, but no problems.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

anyone has the manual in english?  Maybe I need to update the FW?  I'm on v1.0
   
  It's not iTunes causing the problem.  The noise is present when playing from the web on Safari too.  The PHA1 is silent when nothing is playing.


----------



## Zelcroft

Quote:The Fly 





> Problem solved - needed to change the settings in Audio MIDI to 96hz, 2ch-24.


 
  This is from another pha-1 thread. Will it help?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll give that a try.  I have tried 44.1, and 88.2
   
  brb
   
  YES!  That fixed it.  What is up with that???  so it has to upsample everything to 96khz.  Thanks for your help man.


----------



## rudi0504

Today I have received two amps :
  1 Sony PHA 1 
  1 Jl audio BAB 3 JE


----------



## Zelcroft

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'll give that a try.  I have tried 44.1, and 88.2
> 
> brb
> 
> YES!  That fixed it.  What is up with that???  so it has to upsample everything to 96khz.  Thanks for your help man.


 
  No problem. I'm looking forward to your review , I'd like to hear how it pairs with a Mdr-1r.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Listening to the Sony 1R right now and I'm still not a fan of this headphone. The amp didn't clean anything up. 

I don't know why this is, but it sounds better through iPhone 5 Lighting Dock than iPod Classic 30 pin Dock connector. If the PHA-1 is doing the processing why would the two devices sound different? 

I'm loving the design of the PHA-1, but not loving the sound yet. More ear time is needed.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Listening to the Sony 1R right now and I'm still not a fan of this headphone. The amp didn't clean anything up.
> 
> I don't know why this is, but it sounds better through iPhone 5 Lighting Dock than iPod Classic 30 pin Dock connector. If the PHA-1 is doing the processing why would the two devices sound different?
> 
> I'm loving the design of the PHA-1, but not loving the sound yet. More ear time is needed.


 
  The 1R is probably your problem. If you don't like the headphone, an amp isn't going to magically make you fall in love with it. It has an 8 ohm voice coil and extremely high efficiency, making the need for an amp absolute zero. On top of that, the 1R is not very revealing to begin with, which is probably why you don't hear a difference.
   
  The difference is probably the USB controller chips. Another possibility is that Lightning has a much higher throughput than USB, hence a better sound.


----------



## joshkerr

I've got the Sony PHA-1 connected to a Macbook Pro Retina and I've got a slight hiss on some quiet tracks while it is charging. (Gotye - Somebody that I used to love is a good example.)  I'm using the included USB cable and I've got my Mac's midi settings set correctly to 96K/24, etc..
   
  Still, it sounds pretty good.  I've only tested with Sennheiser HD-700 headphones but I plan to try it out with HD650's and HD800. 
   
  I've got the new ALO Audio International DAC/Amp and I want to do a comparison review.  The International has balanced connectors so it might have a slight advantage, be interesting to see how it stacks up with a single ended connection.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





joshkerr said:


> I've got the Sony PHA-1 connected to a Macbook Pro Retina and I've got a slight hiss on some quiet tracks while it is charging. (Gotye - Somebody that I used to love is a good example.)  I'm using the included USB cable and I've got my Mac's midi settings set correctly to 96K/24, etc..
> 
> Still, it sounds pretty good.  I've only tested with Sennheiser HD-700 headphones but I plan to try it out with HD650's and HD800.
> 
> I've got the new ALO Audio International DAC/Amp and I want to do a comparison review.  The International has balanced connectors so it might have a slight advantage, be interesting to see how it stacks up with a single ended connection.


 
   Balanced was designed for use with longer (20m+) runs of cable, using it in a short-run environment will only make things sound worse...


----------



## ghoonk

The PHA-1 is driving me nuts. I've been trying to connect it to my Macbook Pro Retina and it simply refuses to show up. My FiiO E17 shows up just fine.
   
  I have the USB cable connected from my MBPR's left USB port and terminating in the microUSB port on the PHA-1, with the source switch all the way to the right (Digital In / microUSB). I've got Audio MIDI Setup open on my MBPR and there's no PHA-1 showing up for digital audio on the left bar of the app. 
   
  How do I get this infernal device working with my MBPR?
   
  EDIT: just noticed that it's stopped picking up a signal from my iPhone as well (i.e. iPhone --> PHA-1 --> headphones). Not sure what's going on. Is there a way to reset this device?
  EDIT2: Right, it's detected my my Macbook Pro (model 8,2). However, in Audio MIDI Setup, I have set the format to 96,000 Hz, 2ch-24bit Integer, and now the singers sound like Alvin and the Chipmunks. This is very odd.
   
  EDIT 3: Turned out to be a bad USB cable. But still not able to figure out why
   
  - PHA-1 works just fine with iTunes
  - choppy sound when using Amarra 2.4.5 or Audirvana. Setting format to 96kHz results in The Chipmunks (doesn't happen with iTunes, using the same track)


----------



## rudi0504

Source : AK 100
  dac amp : Sony PHA - 1
  iem : Sony XBA 40
  cable : AK 100 to Sony PHA - 1 use Ventura craft mini to mini


----------



## AJHeadfi

Rudi, IEM = XBA 4x?
   
  How is the PHA-1?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Rudi, IEM = XBA 4x?
> 
> How is the PHA-1?


 
  Hi AJHeadfi
  thank you for the correction 
  It is XBA 40 
   
  PHA - 1 is fun sounding amp 
   
  i need some more days for burn in and I write my impression .


----------



## Mickice

How long is the battery run time for you guys and at 5x the price of my Fiio E7 is it worth having even for a Sony die-hard?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





mickice said:


> How long is the battery run time for you guys and at 5x the price of my Fiio E7 is it worth having even for a Sony die-hard?


 
  The battery run time :
   
  1. For use with I device ca 4 to 5 hours max
  2, for use as pure amp ca 8 hours
   
  sq is far above Fiio E7 , it's different price range


----------



## Mickice

The Fiio E7 and this share the same Dac chip but the Fiio is 12/48 while the Sony is 24/96.
   
  I would mostly be plugging it into my Walkman LOD, I think only 8hrs as an amp would kill me. The Fiio's 80hrs is just ridiculous in comparison.
   
  Ill keep researching and saving, maybe ill get one.


----------



## evolutionx

Finally got the PHA-1 after waiting for a few months for the stock to arrive.  Great build quality and design.  Love the overall size and weight, and great ergonomics for holding and stacking the idevices with its clever elastic straps.    Considering its price point vs CLAS Solo + RX Mk3B, the sound quality is not bad.   Sounds great with most iems and at high gain is adequate to drive my W3000 and TH900, though that is where CLAS Solo + RX Mk3B really shine with the big cans.     Got to burn in more and see how it goes.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Finally got the PHA-1 after waiting for a few months for the stock to arrive.  Great build quality and design.  Love the overall size and weight, and great ergonomics for holding and stacking the idevices with its clever elastic straps.    Considering its price point vs CLAS Solo + RX Mk3B, the sound quality is not bad.   Sounds great with most iems and at high gain is adequate to drive my W3000 and TH900, though that is where CLAS Solo + RX Mk3B really shine with the big cans.     Got to burn in more and see how it goes.


 
  Congrats evolutionx


----------



## AJHeadfi

Bon voyage evolutionx! Please let us read your impressions.


----------



## rudi0504

My beyerdynamic T 5 P set up 
  source : AK 100
  dac / amp : Sony PHA 1 for i device 
  headphone : beyerdynamic T 5 P
  headphone stand : glass woody by Jaben


----------



## rudi0504

Today I have tried my Sony PHA 1 with many different headphones 
   
  source 1 : AK 100
  source 2 : iPhone 4 S
  dac amp : Sony PHA 1 with Dac for i device only 
  headphones : beyerdynamic T 5 P 
                         Fostex TH 900
   
  high : open dan detail but is not bright or roll off .
  mid : analog / tube sounding midrange , this is the strong point from Sony PHA 1 
  Bass : deep with very good bass impact .fast tranciant bass      
  Separation : very good , that I can feel where the instrument placement in the orchestra .
  soundstage : wide and depth are very good 
  backgound : very black background 
   
  conclusion : Sony PHA 1 is sweet sounding Dac amp combo with the right high not Bright and not harsh or roll off .
                      The strong point what I love is the midrange so sweet like phono / tube like  sounding mid .
                       The bass is deep and very good impact 
   
  this is my personal impression


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks for your impressions Rudi. Seems like strong competition to HP-P1. T5p is quite a strange headphone, but how did you get the TH900 into the PHA-1? I think TH900 has sweet midrange is it more enjoyable than T5p in this setup?


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Thanks for your impressions Rudi. Seems like strong competition to HP-P1. T5p is quite a strange headphone, but how did you get the TH900 into the PHA-1? I think TH900 has sweet midrange is it more enjoyable than T5p in this setup?


 
  Beyerdynamic T 5 P is different class to Fostex TH 900 
  with Fostex Hp P 1 sound quality with Sony PHA 1 more fuller sound , more detail and more clarity and has better bass detail .
  overall TH 900 more enjoyable than T 5 P


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats evolutionx


 
  Thanks rudi0504.   Still burning them in before some critical listening and also with other iems.    Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks rudi0504.   Still burning them in before some critical listening and also with other iems.    Thanks for sharing your impressions.


 
  You are welcome evolutionx 
  please share your impression too


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Rudi. Here in Australia not too far from you I think, T5p is currently half the price of TH900! Maybe T5p is closer to TH600? All the best to enjoy your head-fi gear.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I'm interested in buying this dac/amp to use with my iPhone (currently 4s)
My question is; can I answer calls through the PHA, while it's connected digitally to the phone
iPhone>USB>PHA>IEM
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Thanks Rudi. Here in Australia not too far from you I think, T5p is currently half the price of TH900! Maybe T5p is closer to TH600? All the best to enjoy your head-fi gear.


 
  You are welcome AJHeadfi
  i don't have TH 600 and haven't heard my friend TH 600 .
  T5p is very good portable headphone too .


----------



## barbes

Looks like this is coming to the US - it's being advertised for pre-order here.  Maybe I can get an English-language manual...
   
  I've been using mine a fair amount, mostly with my MG6PROs.  I like it pretty well.  It took a considerable time to burn in - I thought it was horrible out of the box - but after three or four days it really opened up.  It's definitely on par with the best of my other transportable setups - CLAS/various amps - and much more convenient, which was the point for me of getting it.  Some observations:
   
  -very precise but not the widest soundstage - not bad, but not as spacious as the best;
   
  -fabulously extended and textured bass, maybe the best I've heard;
   
  -iffy handshake with iDevices.  I'm qualifying this because it's VERY sensitive to IC integrity - when I'm carrying it around it's very easy to shift the USB cable and lose the connection.  But right now half the time when I turn everything on I have to disconnect and reconnect the IC.  That always fixes it but I've never had that problem with my CLAS.  I'll play with securing the current cable and maybe trying others.
   
  UPDATE:  It's not the firmware, my short Apple/USB cable was losing its connection.  When it's all plugged in properly everything works fine.
   
  -the size is just manageable as a transportable, at least the way I use it.  I can slip it in an inside overcoat pocket on the train and it's OK.  It's definitely not going in a pants pocket.
   
  -I'm not precise about run-time but with my Touch 4G I'm getting something like five hours or better.
   
  -It won't both charge and run in iDevice mode.  When the USB cable goes in it seems to default to computer mode and won't run from the iDevice.
   
  -It wants to charge from a lower-power USB source.  I charge a lot of my devices with a 3G iPad charger and most of them take it just fine.  On the PHA-1 the red charge light lights, it takes forever to charge, and then the red light goes to a long on/short off intermittent blink without in fact taking much of a charge at all.  Using a lower-powered source it charges faster, the red light goes out, and it's fine.  This may be addressed in the Japanese manual, but I can't read it...
   
  -It's beautifully built, a rung or two above any of the rest of the portable amp/DACs I've seen.  Really impressive.  The rail/rubber strap configuration is really clever and works really well, but won't take too much stress; it's fine for desktop use but the straps will come off in a pocket, so I've got my Touch on dual lock.
   
  That's it so far.


----------



## LeDave

I'm excited to get this for my iPhone 5, can't wait to rock it alongside with my ATH-M50. No more Lightning to 30 pin needed, finally an amp that works with just the lightning cable. I would need to find a shorter cable though that is.


----------



## snapple10

Looking forward to trying this out too
Placed an order on Amazon with a seller shipping from Japan, now the wait


----------



## LondonHiFi

I really want to try this amp, anyone in the UK purchased one yet?


----------



## Greed

How does the dac section compare to the HP-P1, CLAS, and VentureCraft DD1?


----------



## scalpelyu

londonhifi said:


> I really want to try this amp, anyone in the UK purchased one yet?




I ordered one from japan, 4 more days to wait


----------



## snapple10

perfect with iPod classic and M100 sound wise but like this pic better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   

   
  Seller, off Amazon, went the extra mile and also sent me a manual in English even though he PHA-1 is a Japan version


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





snapple10 said:


> perfect with iPod classic and M100 sound wise but like this pic better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How are you liking the sound so far, Snapple?


----------



## snapple10

quiet with all the phones and IEMs I have tried with it- hate hiss from amps
  Seem clearer - opened up the sound(vocals, instruments), from my brief comparison 
  Really never master the terms and knowing different people might have different definitions of terms so I am wary of comparing stuff but I like it so far. 
  Trying out, at the moment,a few portable amp/DAC and then will keep the ones I like.


----------



## snapple10

so worked great with portable, but when I hooked it up to use with my MacBook Pro via digital in, sounded really bad. I am guessing I need to change some settings on the MAC? and have to turned it way up via audio in


----------



## gkanai

greed said:


> How does the dac section compare to the HP-P1, CLAS, and VentureCraft DD1?




I've owned the HP_P1 and have a review unit of the PHA-1 that I've used for a few months. I also am borrowing a DD Socket 1 from a friend.

I like them all but at the end of the day, I like the DD Socket 1 for both SQ as well as the fact that I can pair whatever amp I want to it. For those of you who would rather have great SQ in 1 unit, either the PHA-1 or the HP_P1 are both great packages. Their feature sets are slightly different and their SQ are also slightly different but I think the feature sets are more different than the SQ. If you want the optical out, then the HP_P1 is a great unit. If you want the better product design of the PHA-1 as well as the ability to take audio from a computer, then go for the Sony.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> I've owned the HP_P1 and have a review unit of the PHA-1 that I've used for a few months. I also am borrowing a DD Socket 1 from a friend.
> 
> I like them all but at the end of the day, I like the DD Socket 1 for both SQ as well as the fact that I can pair whatever amp I want to it. For those of you who would rather have great SQ in 1 unit, either the PHA-1 or the HP_P1 are both great packages. Their feature sets are slightly different and their SQ are also slightly different but I think the feature sets are more different than the SQ. If you want the optical out, then the HP_P1 is a great unit. If you want the better product design of the PHA-1 as well as the ability to take audio from a computer, then go for the Sony.


 

 Thank you very much for your impressions. I figured the DD Socket 1 would win out on SQ alone. I've gotten my unit in from Japan, and I absolutely love it so far.


----------



## DarKen23

Reminds me of the Sony xplode series :x


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





greed said:


> I figured the DD Socket 1 would win out on SQ alone. I've gotten my unit in from Japan, and I absolutely love it so far.


 
   
  The other benefit with the DD Socket 1 is that you can change out the op amps within the unit to change the SQ, which you can't do with any other DAC AFAIK.


----------



## zenpunk

Anybody with android smartphones had the chance to compare the Sony to Just Audio's new uHA-120D or Apex Glacier?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet.  The PHA-1 is now available in the U.S. in Sony Pro Audio.
   
  http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/


----------



## RIQUE

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet.  The PHA-1 is now available in the U.S. in Sony Pro Audio.
> 
> http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/


 
  Price is crazy expensive though. 200 buckaroos more!


----------



## DarKen23

As intimidating as it looks. It actually looks rather nice with a iPod classic sandwiched together.


----------



## LeDave

BHPhotoVideo has this on pre-order for a hundred less than at the Sony website.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





darken23 said:


> As intimidating as it looks. It actually looks rather nice with a iPod classic sandwiched together.


 
  intimidating?  plz. It's mighty fine.


----------



## RIQUE

This is how I want my rig to look when it gets here. Off course with less messy cabling.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Not sure if anyone posted this yet.  Sorry if it's a repeat.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

This combo is dangerous to your hearing.


----------



## kyle2119

Do you know how this would sound with the Xb 1000?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





kyle2119 said:


> Do you know how this would sound with the Xb 1000?


 
   
  Unfortunately, it doesn't do the XB1000 justice.


----------



## RIQUE

What do you mean it does not do it justice. This is a killer amp and dac!


----------



## DarKen23

rique said:


> What do you mean it does not do it justice. This is a killer amp and dac!



Compared to?


----------



## lololololo

hi there, anyone knows how this sounds with the sennheiser ie800s? thanks!


----------



## RIQUE

probably awsome!


----------



## fuzzzy

I did and it sounds very good. Plenty loud for classical. But for live concerts there could be a little more power, but not much as too loud would be like at concerts, just hurt your ears, one reason I record concerts and then take them home. to listen at a slightly lower volume then most shows are playing at. The PHA has bass extension and clarity similar to my Apogee Mini DAC which by itself was an improvement over its predecessor, the DA-20. The fact that this plugs into my iPhone and iPods and play halfway decent with my HD800 on the road makes it a winner. I am still looking for a decent compact DAC to pair with my old Headroom MAX amp, which makes a little bit more volume. NOt much considering how big the thing is.


----------



## Radiohead99

Quote: 





fuzzzy said:


> I did and it sounds very good. Plenty loud for classical. But for live concerts there could be a little more power, but not much as too loud would be like at concerts, just hurt your ears, one reason I record concerts and then take them home. to listen at a slightly lower volume then most shows are playing at. The PHA has bass extension and clarity similar to my Apogee Mini DAC which by itself was an improvement over its predecessor, the DA-20. The fact that this plugs into my iPhone and iPods and play halfway decent with my HD800 on the road makes it a winner. I am still looking for a decent compact DAC to pair with my old Headroom MAX amp, which makes a little bit more volume. NOt much considering how big the thing is.


 
  Thanks for the helpful feedback. I had the apogee mini dac for couple of years. They were very very good for the money. I'm curious, where did you the PHA-1 from? Its on amazon through 3rd party seller shipping from Japan. But I dont want to pay the high customs and fees. How was the purchasing experience for you?


----------



## Radiohead99

Also, it'd be helpful if people having experience with Sony PHA-1, what are the suitable portable headphone and IEMS? Please ignore full size ones for now. I planning to use it for my daily commute in NYC subway.


----------



## fuzzzy

The PHA came from one of the Japan sellers. No problems and no duties. I bought a few things from Japan and never any duty fees.
   
  I also have a couple of IEMs and predictably it will sound much better then your Iphone or ipod by itself. not just output power but the DAC quality. I have had ER4S for 20 years and have custom UE10. The UE are very easy to drive. The ER4s take a little more gain but its not a problem.


----------



## Radiohead99

Quote: 





fuzzzy said:


> The PHA came from one of the Japan sellers. No problems and no duties. I bought a few things from Japan and never any duty fees.
> 
> I also have a couple of IEMs and predictably it will sound much better then your Iphone or ipod by itself. not just output power but the DAC quality. I have had ER4S for 20 years and have custom UE10. The UE are very easy to drive. The ER4s take a little more gain but its not a problem.


 
  Thanks a lot for your helpful reply. Can you tell me which vendor did you buy it from? Did they marked the item with low price before shipping so that the buyer didn't have to pay any duties? Where are you located at btw?
   
  I've read in one of the review that Sony PHA-1 has high output impedance and hence there's some roll off with low impedance high sensitive IEM. I wish more people could chime in with their experience of which portable headphone/IEM works best with Sony PHA-1.
   
  I'd like to hear comparison against say Fostex HP-P1, Vamp Verza etc.


----------



## barbes

Quote: 





radiohead99 said:


> Thanks a lot for your helpful reply. Can you tell me which vendor did you buy it from? Did they marked the item with low price before shipping so that the buyer didn't have to pay any duties? Where are you located at btw?
> 
> I've read in one of the review that Sony PHA-1 has high output impedance and hence there's some roll off with low impedance high sensitive IEM. I wish more people could chime in with their experience of which portable headphone/IEM works best with Sony PHA-1.
> 
> I'd like to hear comparison against say Fostex HP-P1, Vamp Verza etc.


 
  The Amazon seller I bought from is no longer listed for this item.  I don't think it was marked down and I was also not charged duty.  Mine sounds about as good as my CLAS/AHA-120 combo (vocals are a little more forward) and quite a bit better than the Go-Dap X I tried.  I use it with FutureSonics MG6PROs and it sounds great.  Also used on the NYC subway...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

[size=medium]AOYAMA&CO is a good seller on Amazon. [/size]


----------



## Radiohead99

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> [size=medium]AOYAMA&CO is a good seller on Amazon. [/size]


 
  Thanks for the recommendation. But this seller is not carrying the SONY PHA-1 anymore it seems.


----------



## Radiohead99

Please keep posting regarding your headphone experience with SONY PHA-1 i.e. which headphone brand/types were more suitable for this unit. That would be immensely helpful as I'm looking to upgrade my IEM and seriously considering PHA-1.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I've been experimenting with pairing IEMs & headphones.  So far, the MDR-EX1000 sounds amazing on the PHA-1.


----------



## mochill

Hifiguy how are the jvc mar77x?


----------



## ULUL

For USB use, would love to hear how this compared to the DACPort. 
   
  Thanks,
  UL


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Hifiguy how are the jvc mar77x?


 
   
  It needs power to properly run them. I ran it on my Rane HC6s amp (500mW @120dB) and it kicks ass, but it's not so good off my MacBook headphones jack. I need more time with them.


----------



## mochill

Nice to know they are awesome I want to get them that's why I asked


----------



## fuzzzy

one more...
   
  I have not noticed a low high impedance difference yet ( using dac in) with my IEM's.  I do set the impedance hi lo switch to match the vol control impedance and that way it sounds good. It really shouldn't matter all that much unless there is something really wrong with the design (doubful). I don't remember the seller I bought from but they did not under report the value of the amp (33k yen, I think). They included me some "hello kitty" napkins, really funny


----------



## rc10mike

Got my PHA-1 today after a month shipping time. First impression is build quality is superb, feels solid like it will last forever.
   
  First music test was with my not-even-broken-in MDR-1R's ran through USB with a Macbook Pro. This is my first experience with a headphone amp of any kind. From what I can tell after a few songs the bass sounds much better at louder volumes, thats about is so far...it pretty much sounds the same otherwise. I know its not the best review by far, but Ive only owned it for a few hours now.
   
   
  On a side note, I tried the PHA-1 with my XBA4's and the power light would dim under heavy bass at loud volumes.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *rc10mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> 
> 
> On a side note, I tried the PHA-1 with my XBA4's and the power light would dim under heavy bass at loud volumes.


 
   
  Work it!


----------



## rc10mike

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Work it!


 

 What do you mean by that? Im guessing the low impedance of the XBA4s is causing too much of a draw on the amp, they never really needed an amp, I just wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## tdk2013

My experience with PHA-1 is, please give it some time to burn in, it will really open up.


----------



## barbes

tdk2013 said:


> My experience with PHA-1 is, please give it some time to burn in, it will really open up.




Likewise. Mine didn't begin to sound good until it had 50 or so hours on it.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

barbes said:


> Likewise. Mine didn't begin to sound good until it had 50 or so hours on it.



 
 +1 on that. I am starting to appreciate this little guy.


----------



## georgelai57

I was so tempted to get the Sony primarily because it's an all-in-one for my iPod Classic and iPhone 5. I ruled out the Fostex HP-P1 and CLAS as they were too expensive. However the fact that the PHA-1 has only 5 hours battery life when using iDevice USB input plus the fact that I did not intend to use the other mini-USB inputs at all in the near or distant future dissuaded me. So it became a toss-up between the HP-P1 and the CLAS. I settled for the CLAS (14 hours battery life) and when paired with my "old" but very very very slim Arrow 3G, the size was comparable to the HP-P1 yet gave me the flexibility to switch amps around. At this very point in writing, I'm listening to the CLAS paired with my cMoyBB and HD650. This is not meant to "diss" the PHA-1. If a newer version is launched, and let's face it, Sony launches new versions every 200 days (or so it seems) and if it has longer battery life, I could, no I would, be tempted again.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





rc10mike said:


> What do you mean by that? Im guessing the low impedance of the XBA4s is causing too much of a draw on the amp, they never really needed an amp, I just wanted to see what would happen.


 
   
  Enjoy giving the PHA-1 a thorough workout. I read (on Head-Fi) the XBA4's have an extreme impedance curve that is difficult for amps.


----------



## zenpunk

Anybody using this with an Xperia Z android phone?
  I tried the Apex Glacier and was really impressed with the sounds but music was randomly skipping for a split second and didn't have time to trace the issue.


----------



## DanBa

Sony Xperia Z & Sony PHA-1 USB DAC/amp:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1920#post_9276093


----------



## RIQUE

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Anybody using this with an Xperia Z android phone?
> I tried the Apex Glacier and was really impressed with the sounds but music was randomly skipping for a split second and didn't have time to trace the issue.


 
  I just purchased the xperia z and the pha-1. I assumed I could connect the z to the amp using a micro b to usb 2 connector as pictured here but seems not so I got the wrong cable. I will have to get a new cable a see what goes. I assumed you could connect based on the pics of this link. Anybody care to comment?
   
http://call-t.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-02-14


----------



## zenpunk

Thanks. I had a usb OTG and with the Glacier it was just plug and play (although no notification appeared that a USB device was plugged in). Apart from the random skipping it sounded great.
  Rique, let me know how it goes.


----------



## tkbf1

Already use PHA-1 with Note2 for about 1 week.
 Just concern about quick battery draining when using DAC (microUSB connected with Note2 via OTG cable), I got 3%~4% per hour when normal use, while about 30% per hour when using DAC to listen music, it just got me mad.
 Sony told us in its operation manual,
   
  [/quote] If you are listening to music too loudly, the battery may drain even if the unit is connected to a computer, or an AC outlet using the recommended USB AC Aadaptor (optional) [/unquote]
   
  So... they IMPLY PHA-1 will still keep charging its batter when you listening music with PHA-1 connecting to a desktop PC, but what will happen if a mobile phone is connected?
 According to my own observation, I believe it do, anybody can confirm this? thanks!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'm excited to compare the PHA-1 to Apogee's new ONE for iPad.  It should hit the streets next month.  The ONE cost less than the PHA-1 and operates on 2 AA batteries.


----------



## RIQUE

Hey Zenpuk n all,  thought I would report back on my Xperiar Z + PHA-1 experience. I ended up cutting two micro b to USB cables and joining the two micro b sides. Unfortunately, I forgot that the cable must be OTG. So I opened one side and shorted the 4 and 5 leads and thus converted the cable to USB OTG. Plugged the Z to the amp and Tadaaa we have sound.
   
  Must I say that although my amp is not burned in the sound is quite commanding considering low rez mp3 format. Awsome soundstage and bass. I rarely listen to more than two hours straight on my portable rig so I have not been able to drain the battery. The phone and the amp together look like jewlery. Really High tech high quality. My problem is that as another member of the thread has reported I am experiencing some very short random skipping and its pissing me off. I have no idea why this is happening.


----------



## zenpunk

Thanks,
I also experienced the skipping while trying the glacier with my xperia z. Have you tried other players? 
I hope the USB implementation isn't foobar


----------



## sect44

Quote: 





tkbf1 said:


> Already use PHA-1 with Note2 for about 1 week.
> Just concern about quick battery draining when using DAC (microUSB connected with Note2 via OTG cable), I got 3%~4% per hour when normal use, while about 30% per hour when using DAC to listen music, it just got me mad.
> Sony told us in its operation manual,


 If you are listening to music too loudly, the battery may drain even if the unit is connected to a computer, or an AC outlet using the recommended USB AC Aadaptor (optional) [/unquote]
   
  So... they IMPLY PHA-1 will still keep charging its batter when you listening music with PHA-1 connecting to a desktop PC, but what will happen if a mobile phone is connected?
 According to my own observation, I believe it do, anybody can confirm this? thanks!
 [/quote]

   
  I'm having the same problem with my Galaxy S3 and Sony PHA-1. Although the excellent sound, the phone battery drains very very fast, I guess it lasts less  than 3 hours only listening to music. If you do other things, its goes away in less time. Too annoying..
  It really seems the DAC is charging from the phone battery and does not recognize what is plugged in the micro USB port. Is it possible?


----------



## RIQUE

Quote: 





sect44 said:


> I'm having the same problem with my Galaxy S3 and Sony PHA-1. Although the excellent sound, the phone battery drains very very fast, I guess it lasts less  than 3 hours only listening to music. If you do other things, its goes away in less time. Too annoying..
> It really seems the DAC is charging from the phone battery and does not recognize what is plugged in the micro USB port. Is it possible?


 
  I think you are correct. If you plug it into the phone with the amp turned off, the red charge light comes on meaning it is sucking the phone battery.  Someone at sony need to know about this.


----------



## skrivefeil

So, time we call for the extended battery-cover, using the charging contacts - not the USB. Make this love last


----------



## sect44

Quote: 





rique said:


> I think you are correct. If you plug it into the phone with the amp turned off, the red charge light comes on meaning it is sucking the phone battery.  Someone at sony need to know about this.


 
  The problem is that the phone battery drain occurs with the amp turned on while listening music through microUSB connected with Galaxy S3  via OTG cable. 
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## gavinfabl

Got the pha-1 today. Working with my iPad Mini, iPod Classic and HTC One. 

Very impressed so far. Looks the business.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

gavinfabl said:


> Got the pha-1 today. Working with my iPad Mini, iPod Classic and HTC One.
> 
> Very impressed so far. Looks the business.




How does it sound with Beats Audio ON?


----------



## georgelai57

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]
For owners of iPhones, can you tell me if you use the line input at the front of the PHA-1, can you still make/receive phone calls if you use a headphone with Apple mic/remote?


----------



## AML1

I am eager to see this comparison too!  I would love a shoot out with all the lightning-ready options (PHA-1, Verza, HiFi-M8, Apogee one, not sure of any others).
  My guess is it will go something like this:
  For harder to drive cans: Hifi-M8, Verza, PHA-1, Apogee
  For easy to drive: no idea, I read that the Verza is excellent here, being designed for the m100
   
  Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'm excited to compare the PHA-1 to Apogee's new ONE for iPad.  It should hit the streets next month.  The ONE cost less than the PHA-1 and operates on 2 AA batteries.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Apogee is well know in the Pro world for their DACs so I suspect the new ONE for iPad will be pretty good if not great.


----------



## Airstripone

Should I sell Grahm Slee Voyager and buy a PHA-1 for my IPC instead?


----------



## gavinfabl

Had my pha-1 now for a few weeks. It replaced my fiio e17 and e12. The pha-1 is far more versatile as it does Apple usb as well. It is also of higher quality but I do miss the e12 and it's bass boost a bit. But saying that when there is bass in a song the Sony explodes.

Out off my current headphone collection the Sony mdr-1r sound really good with it. As do sennheiser hd-558 and in ear jvc ha-fxz 200. My audio technica ath-ad900x annoyingly don't sound that good. Need more listening time with them.

Probably going to end up selling the sennheiser and audio technica, I am selling them both as the Sony mdr-1r and jvc are amazing. 

The mdr-1r have taken over 209 hours to come alive. But now they just rock. Great with my HTC One as well.


----------



## Mickice

Just ordered one of these, good thing I waited the price was $400. Can't wait for it to arrive. Right now I only have a Fiio E6 and as for headphones SONY MDR-V6 and unmodded Fostex t50rp.


----------



## zenpunk

Any update on the random skipping when used with the Xperia Z?


----------



## RIQUE

I´m not positive but I think it has to do with compression defects as I have encountered tracks that do not skip at all. Wish others would
  share their experience.


----------



## zenpunk

Have you tried different  music players?


----------



## RIQUE

Sorry only have my Xperia Z


----------



## zenpunk

Sorry, I meant software: Neutron, Winamp and whatnot...


----------



## RIQUE

Since the Xperia Z does not require other software to send data to the dac amp I have not used any. Its just plug and play. Strange thing is not all tracks skip....


----------



## RIQUE

Since the Xperia Z does not require other software to send data to the dac amp I have not used any. Its just plug and play. Strange thing is not all tracks skip....


----------



## RIQUE

Since the Xperia Z does not require other software to send data to the dac amp I have not used any. Its just plug and play. Strange thing is not all tracks skip....


----------



## RIQUE

Since the Xperia Z does not require other software to send data to the dac amp I have not used any. Its just plug and play. Strange thing is not all tracks skip....


----------



## RIQUE

I was thinking about how the Xperia Z and some other phones loose charge to the PHA-1 amp when connected to the OTG cable. Maybe a way to solve this is cut one of the cables that passes power I think one of the blacks or reds. Any comments?


----------



## scolaiw

Can anyone offer a comparison between the PHA 1 and the Vamp Verza? Especially with sensitive iems? I need to choose one for my portable rig with the iPhone 5/JH 13 and there's just no real comparison available.


----------



## tetsuosan

I just bought the PHA from a member here and love everything about it.  I'm new to this hobby and was surprised at the quality of this small amp.  When I first plugged it in all I had available to me was a steel series gaming headset and I almost blew the cans right out.  I have SM64s in the mail that will hopefully compliment this amp well.


----------



## dpmalito

Can I ask you guys a technical question?

Using the pha with my iPhone 5 with a USB to lightning cable, if I put songs on my iphone that are aiff 24/96 even though the iPhone won't play them will the pha 1 play the. When I select them in iTunes?


----------



## dpmalito

Or does the iTunes program itself reject anything above 16/48?


----------



## Narc

I've been looking hard for a decent portable DAC to pair with my iPhone 5 (through the lightening port). I'm not interested in an amp at present as I've easy to drive IEMs. The PHA-1 really seems like the only viable, affordable option for me ($349 right now on Amazon). However, I dont like the bulk and the high 8 ohm output impedance is off-putting as I've the Westone 4R (16 ohm) to drive.
   
  Given that I will only really use it as a portable system with my iPhone, I'm beginning to question my logic. Would it not be better for me just to buy Sony's new Walkman, the NWZ-F06, which has been getting great reviews? I would save cash (about $70 with an F06), the PHA-1 and F06 likely have very similar if not identical DACS, the F06 and iPhone would probably be less bulky in my pocket than the PHA-1/iPhone and I would have a much longer battery life from the F06 than the PHA-1, not to mention saving the battery on my iPhone! I'm strongly veering towards getting the F06 unless someone can tell me that the PHA-1 paired with the iPhone has considerably better SQ than the F06 (I use 16-40 ohm IEMs).
   
  Many thanks for your time.


----------



## dpmalito

I have the Westone 4r so I will tell you how it sounds tomorrow.  If it stinks I'm going to return it and try the Fostex.


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> I have the Westone 4r so I will tell you how it sounds tomorrow.  If it stinks I'm going to return it and try the Fostex.


 
   
  Thanks, I'm interested to hear that.
   
  Another thing I really want to know is if someone has compared the SQ of the PHA-1/iPhone 5 combo with the Sony NWZ-F06 or similar later Walkman models? Another issue for me is the size difference:
   
  PHA-1: (W x H x D) 67 x 130 x 26 mm, with a weight of 220 grams
   
  NWZ-F06: (W x H x D) 57.0 x 114.6 x 8.9 mm and 100 grams
   
  The F06 is a fair bit smaller and considerably lighter. If I just need a DAC for my iPhone (I dont need an amp to drive my current set of IEMs) I think I'm much better off going for the F06 as a standalone PMP and saving on iPhone battery life with the added bonus of the F06 having 4-5 times the battery life of the PHA-1 (ie 20-25 h vs 5 h). Plus I can put the F06 in my shirt pocket if I like. With the high output impedance of the PHA-1, I think it's a no-brainer and my mind's almost made up...UNLESS, the SQ of the PHA-1 is considerably better than the F06...
   
  Thanks to everyone from the info on this thread - very useful.


----------



## IceClass

I use the PHA-1 with Westone 4Rs with no problem. I like the combination.


----------



## dpmalito

OK just got it in. Im charging/syncing/preparing everything so give me a few hours and ill tell you what I think.


----------



## dpmalito

Ok my initial impressions with iPhone 5 music from iTunes that is either 44100/16 Apple Lossless or 44100/16 AAC @ 320kbs is that this unit is NOTICEABLY better sounding than the iPhone 5 alone. The separation, soundstage, and quietness are fantastic.  ANd whoever said this thing wont drive Westone 4 IEMs is insane. I have it on the LOW GAIN setting, and i can't even turn it past 3/4 volume or i'll damage my ears. The bass is tight, the volume is more than adequate, and the actual form factor of the device is perfect for an ip5.
   
  More to come as I listen more, but if you have Westone 4r like me don't worry, this thing will push them with room to spare.


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> ANd whoever said this thing wont drive Westone 4 IEMs is insane.


 
   
  Nobody is saying they wont drive the Westone 4R, in fact the 4R is not power hungry at all and doesnt need an amp with the majority of sources. The issue of the PHA-1's high, 10 ohm, output impedance has been mentioned a number of times on this thread and beyond.
   
  Output impedance is an important issue when matching source with headphone - basically, for best EQ you should try and pair the impedance of your headphone with a source that has just 1/8th of that in output impedance. As an example, my Westone 4s have an impedance of 16 ohm and thus, the ideal output impedance of any source used with these will be  2 ohm or lower. Problems arise when the source output impedance breaks this 1/8th rule, with the most common result being a considerable bass roll-off but there can also be issues with frequencies clashing in the treble register. For more info on why this occurs check out these links
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/607282/headphone-amp-impedance-matching-basics-you-need-to-know
  And here's a great list of output impedance's for a tonne of sources - http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-99.html
   
  Shigzeo also posted a great PHA-1 review with explicit reference to how he found the output impedance negatively effected IEMs below 40 ohm. Check it out here:
   
  http://www.touchmyapps.com/2012/10/09/sony-pha-1-idevice-dac-and-headphone-amp-in-review/


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> this unit is NOTICEABLY better sounding than the iPhone 5 alone.


 
   
  Have been able to compare the PHA-1+ iPhone 5 with the SQ from a recent Walkman model...perhaps the F series?


----------



## dpmalito

No i haven't NARC unfortunately.  And thanks for the OHM lesson! Now I see what the difference is between OHM driving volume and for EQ reasons. I have to say though, the bass is much tighter than with the iP5 alone, so it definitely improves.
   
  NOw as for the Sony walkman, from what I understand, people are still trying to use the PHA-1 in conjunction with the Z series, if they had a great output, it seems people wouldn't want to do that. 
   
  Can't say for sure, though.


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> Now I see what the difference is between OHM driving volume and for EQ reasons.


 
   
  There are exceptions to this 1/8th rule but from what I've read, it seems to be a general rule of thumb and the negative effects of bad impedance matching can be substantial. I have not experienced it myself as I dont have clashing devices but I've read enough about it to be wary.
   
  If I was going to invest some hard earned money in an AMP/DAC combo then I would want to make sure it would have the flexibility to cater for highly sensitive IEMs in the low ohm range as well as push hard to drive cans so that it would be my go-to device for years to come, as I expand my headphone range. This is why I like the look of the Centrance HiFi M8, which is due out soon. At $699 list price, it is more expensive than the PHA-1 however, there seem to be considerable advantages, one of which is an adjustable output impedance of 1, 2 or 10 ohM, thereby providing compatibility with a much wider range of sensitive IEMs and full-sized cans. There will be two main versions - HiFi-M8 LX has S/PDIF input and USB input, while HiFi-M8 has iDevice input and USB input. Approval is pending on the MFi license so that it can pull digital info straight from an iDevice, thereby bypassing the iDevice DAC, as the PHA-1 does. It looks like being the most complete all-in-one device on the market so far. I intend to wait a few months for impressions before diving in.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/662881/centrance-hifi-m8-and-hifi-m8-lx-8-versions-incoming-impressions-and-appreciation-thread


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> NOw as for the Sony walkman, from what I understand, people are still trying to use the PHA-1 in conjunction with the Z series, if they had a great output, it seems people wouldn't want to do that.


 
   
  I've spent enough time on this site to realize that some people would gladly buy 3 PHA-1s and stack them together with the Walkman Z-series if it would give them a 1% improvement in SQ! That said, I find Head-fi very corrupting. A year ago I baulked at the idea of spending $700 on a portable AMP/DAC - the fact that I am now even considering such an option is altogether worrying. It's the acoustic version of porn - instantly gratifying and entirely corruptible!


----------



## Currawong

A few years ago I considered the high-end portable chase to be insane, but now that the gear available appears to be vastly better and I have such a rig here, the results are vastly better than I could have imagined.


----------



## dpmalito

I totally hear what you guys are saying, and I was about to comment to Narc's response about that. He was saying wait for a 700 dollar device for PORTABLE playing with the iphone, but remember, the best you are going to get passed from the iP5 is 16/48000. I question if it is really worth it to spend 700 dollars for music that wont even go beyond (more or less) CD quality.  The PHA-1 sounds great with my Westone 4r, much more so than the original iPhone5. If I was going to go further, I'd spend 700 dollars on a High Res player that actually plays 24/96 and higher. It seems silly to spend it on a DAC for iDevices that wont do more than 16/48.
   
  You know what I mean?  I got my PHA shipped from Amazon for 450 with a 6 inch cable.  I can't justify spending more than a standalone player for a DAC that only does CD quality when I can get an A&K or something for 600-700.
   
  You guys agree/disagree?
   
  P.S. I love that moniker for our obsession -- you are right, this is DEFINITELY MusicPorn, Fideltitties, SoundSmut, Noterotica, Phonography, Earotica -- whatever you want to call it!


----------



## Narc

Quote: 





currawong said:


> A few years ago I considered the high-end portable chase to be insane, but now that the gear available appears to be vastly better and I have such a rig here, the results are vastly better than I could have imagined.


 

 I agree that when the situation arises, a standalone AMP/DAC will be necessary but that time is down the road. At the moment though I've a coupe of easy to drive, high quality IEMs (ATH-CK10 and Westone 4R) and when my trusty Sony NWZ-A729 bites the dust, which will be soon by the looks of it, I will just replace it with the latest Walkman, the F-series, which will be smaller, will likely have as good quality sound and will have vastly superior battery life than the expensive PHA-1 or other portable AMP/DAC that I almost convinced myself I needed to buy for my iPhone! This comes as a relief to my wallet as a few days ago I had decided that I was definitely buying the CLAS, until Cypher Labs informed me that it requires pairing with a separate AMP.
   
  I love Head-fi - it's a great resource/sounding board - but sometimes I need to take a deep breath and count to ten before whipping out my credit card around here!


----------



## RIQUE

Just wanted to report,  I am loving my little PH1A and I solved the skipping issue. It was cable related. I built another USB OTG with propper shielding and all is fine.


----------



## dpmalito

Now that I have finished my setup, I have to say the SOny PHA-1 is epic. I switched from the iPhone music player to TuneShell and I converted all my music to full compression FLAC at 24/96 and below.  Now that it runs through the Sony PHA-1 it sounds insane in my Westone 4r with Litz cable.  In addition to that, it sounds insane when coming through my car stereo! I never in a million years thought I'd be able to have this quality of sound on the go!!
   
  What a great addition, and I recommend to anyone to use TuneShell with FLAC through the Sony PHA-1.  It's great!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sony-PHA1 owners.
   
  Is the volume bar visible when connected to an idevice?(ipod touch/iphone).
  Thanks.
   
  Photos welcome.


----------



## dpmalito

No not at all its digital out so volume is controlled by the dac/amp


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Sony-PHA1 owners.
> 
> Is the volume bar visible when connected to an idevice?(ipod touch/iphone).
> Thanks.
> ...


 

 I don't think these guys know what you mean, you should clarify as in is the volume bar greyed out and maxed (but still visible) or is it completely hidden.


----------



## dpmalito

Completely hidden. It's full digital out.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> Completely hidden. It's full digital out.


 
  Thanks for clarifying.
   
  expat.


----------



## huckfinn

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> Now that I have finished my setup, I have to say the SOny PHA-1 is epic. I switched from the iPhone music player to TuneShell and I converted all my music to full compression FLAC at 24/96 and below.  Now that it runs through the Sony PHA-1 it sounds insane in my Westone 4r with Litz cable.  In addition to that, it sounds insane when coming through my car stereo! I never in a million years thought I'd be able to have this quality of sound on the go!!
> 
> What a great addition, and I recommend to anyone to use TuneShell with FLAC through the Sony PHA-1.  It's great!


 
  dpmalito, I was wondering about flac in phone: I use tune shell also.
  Great app!
  Are you saying that you can actually put flacs on iphone? I only managed to do that when using Flac Player+........
  any advice?
   
  thanks!


----------



## dpmalito

Oh ya Huckfinn! Best part! I suggest best compression FLAC to save space but its easy. After you install TuneShell go to the apps tab in your iphone in itunes when it is connected to your PC or Mac. At the bottom of the tab you will see file sharing for apps. Pick TuneShell and then pick ADD. You upload your flacs right there and TuneShell plays them great. Passes 24/96 to my Sony PHA-1. Never thought I'd have HD music on the go!


----------



## huckfinn

thanks a lot!
  I'll try





   
  EDIT:
  wait a second: are you saying you "charge" flac files FROM itunes?
  I must have misunderstood as it's not possible to import flac in itunes.......


----------



## dpmalito

look below:
   

   
   
  As you can see in this image, once you connect your device to itunes, go to the device on the left side, then select the apps tab on the right side, and then you will see the above box in the bottom half of the app tab.  Select TuneShell in the FileSharing box and then you can add any files you want from your hard drive, not itunes.  So make sure you have all your files in FLAC waiting to go or AIFF if you like big files for no reason, and then hit ADD and select them and they will upload to TuneShell.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





dpmalito said:


> Oh ya Huckfinn! Best part! I suggest best compression FLAC to save space but its easy. After you install TuneShell go to the apps tab in your iphone in itunes when it is connected to your PC or Mac. At the bottom of the tab you will see file sharing for apps. Pick TuneShell and then pick ADD. You upload your flacs right there and TuneShell plays them great. Passes 24/96 to my Sony PHA-1. Never thought I'd have HD music on the go!


 

 The thing is, putting FLAC onto an iDevice is clumsy (as demonstrated) and hard to organise well. Depending on the app (in this case TuneShell) how well it functions rests largely on 3rd party developers and are less likely to function as well as the native music app. 

 A better compromise is convert to ALAC and just use those files and sync as you normally would through iTunes. The downside is iDevices, I believe, are limited to 24/48. Although, if you are able to hear a difference between 24/48 and 24/96 lossless in a portable setting... kudos to you.


----------



## dpmalito

NOt really clumsy and you can hear the difference between 24/96 FLAC and 16/48 ALAC.  No 24/48 in iPhone remember.  TuneShell is pretty much identical to the Apple player, even down to having genius.   So big deal I have to upload in a difference place.  I can even use folders if i want and make playlists, have lyrics, and it has a visualizer that the apple player doesnt, as well as a great EQ that can be set to whatever you want, not presets like Apple.
   
  I would think most people can hear the difference between 16/48 and 24/96 with a good set of IEMs.. I certainly can.
   
  It really isnt clumsy at all.


----------



## huckfinn

thanks dpmalito,
  I'm gonna try tonight.
  As I was using my rockboxed 5gen ipod video up to now, all my files are in flac.
  So, wasn't looking forward to swap them for alac or other.
  This system you mention seems to be a good one.




   
  oh, by the way, have the feeling that tuneshell+iphone is (for many files) "better" than rockboxed ipod..
  ...but then again: I haven't jumped in and bought an external portable dac yet


----------



## dpmalito

I actually tried TuneShell with my FLACs without my external DAC the other day and I have to say with the customizable EQ and the visualizer and the ability to play the FLACs all at the highest resolution the iPhone can output, it sounds at the very least the same as the iPhone player but imho a bit better at least.


----------



## rudi0504

Please help me 

My computer is IMac 27 inch 

I just try the USB dac function in my Sony PHA1

I saw in my IMac : Sony PHA 1 driver with 24 bit / 44,4 KHz 

But I heard on all sing crackle sound 

Is somebody know about the compatibility with iMac ?

Thank you


----------



## dpmalito

first you have to go into system preferences > sound > and pick the sony pha 1
   
  then you have to go into utilities > midi settings > and set the sony PHA-1 to 24/96


----------



## rudi0504

dpmalito said:


> first you have to go into system preferences > sound > and pick the sony pha 1
> 
> then you have to go into utilities > midi settings > and set the sony PHA-1 to 24/96




Thank you for your help 

I have in my midi settings already the sony PHA 1 and the setting already to 24 / 96 

And I have already change to another USB port , the result is the same crackle sound very loud

Could be my is defect


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: just found this VERY NICE bag specially designed for the PHA-1.  Too bad it is Japanese only and I can't found it anywhere else online...
   
http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_sony_pha1_plyer_harifsuke/index.html


----------



## RAFA

Is this device working with rockboxed iPod Classic?


----------



## DrSheep

rafa said:


> Is this device working with rockboxed iPod Classic?



This is a good question and I don't know. However, at this point I would guess no, as we all know how much Sony likes to give 3rd party support on their stuff...


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> This is a good question and I don't know. However, at this point I would guess no, as we all know how much Sony likes to give 3rd party support on their stuff...




My hope is that it is a strict hardware topic, where the Dac and that Apple decoder ic communicate with each other without any software interfering. In that case, it would probably work.

On the other hand, if you are right, my plans of a FLAC PHA1 Classic combination are doomed.

If I manage to sell my W10VtGs, I will probably try it myself


----------



## DrSheep

I do have an iPod Classic and planning on getting a PHA-1.  However, I don't plan on Rockboxing it as I need to use it with my car...  Otherwise I will be glad to test this for you.


----------



## DrSheep

BTW, is it possible to Rockbox the class 7th gen and get it back to default after Rockboxing?  I figured if I am going to get a PHA-1, I might just as well get a class for it, as I am too lazy to move my other classic from my car, and my touch is with my VERZA now.


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> BTW, is it possible to Rockbox the class 7th gen and get it back to default after Rockboxing?  I figured if I am going to get a PHA-1, I might just as well get a class for it, as I am too lazy to move my other classic from my car, and my touch is with my VERZA now.




It should be possible to rockbox it. At least I managed to rockbox some earlier version with 80gb.

I was thinking about getting a 160gb version for the PHA-1.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





rafa said:


> It should be possible to rockbox it. At least I managed to rockbox some earlier version with 80gb.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 160gb version for the PHA-1.


 
  The 160gb version is the 7th gen classic, but the thing is that I don't intent to keep the Rockbox so I need a way to take it back to stock again after testing.  From the site they don't have a good way to do it for the 6th gen let alone the 7th...


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: I have a PHA-1 coming tomorrow, plus I just picked up a F806 to pair with it. This is going to be fun.


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> FYI: I have a PHA-1 coming tomorrow, plus I just picked up a F806 to pair with it. This is going to be fun.




Well done! Have fun with it 

About the Classic with Rockbox... the chances are high to brick it. That is also why I uninstalled Rockbox from my MA9. Unless it is a stable release I would not use it in a daily basis.


----------



## DrSheep

BTW, the Sony F806 and 807 supports FLAC by default. You might want to look into this if this is something interest you.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Has anyone paired the PHA-1 with Etymotic ER4s?  I'm using this combo right now and it's awesome.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for your help
> 
> I have in my midi settings already the sony PHA 1 and the setting already to 24 / 96
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are you using iTunes?  Make sure iTunes volume is set to MAX.


----------



## rudi0504

hifiguy528 said:


> Are you using iTunes?  Make sure iTunes volume is set to MAX.




Thank you for your advise 
I will try again tonight


----------



## t-jays one

ey guys
  where should i get the cable for ipod 5th for pha-1
  and how do u think this setup with ie80 sound?


----------



## DrSheep

You mean iPod Touch 5th Gen?  If it is Lightning, then I am using the VerntureCraft Lightning to USB interconnect.


----------



## windcqy

I'd like to buy a PHA-1 or a HP-P1, anyone has some advice?


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





windcqy said:


> I'd like to buy a PHA-1 or a HP-P1, anyone has some advice?


 
   
  I bought mine from a Japanese dealer on FleaBay a few months ago.
  Prices have dropped considerably since then.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> I bought mine from a Japanese dealer on FleaBay a few months ago.
> Prices have dropped considerably since then.


 
  Get the PHA-1, much cheaper and more advanced than the HP-P1 and should sound just as good.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Get the PHA-1, much cheaper and more advanced than the HP-P1 and should sound just as good.


 
  Agreed.  This is a great little amp.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Get the PHA-1, much cheaper and more advanced than the HP-P1 and should sound just as good.


 
   
   
  I was actually talking about the PHA-1, though I do own the Fostex HP-P1 as well. 
  Thus, I'm not sure what you mean when you say the PHA-1 is the More "advanced" of the two. I would certainly disagree from the feature set point of view and quite possibly from a sonic perspective also.
  I am however, still in evaluation mode with the Sony.


----------



## DrSheep

The PHA-1 does asynchronous USB connection in DAC mode with PC/MAC and up converts to 24/96 for cleaner sound (HP-P1 is for iDevice only).  It also has slightly more power than the HP-P1.  Plus it is full metal, cheaper, and have a better rubber tie system.  I can tell you that the asynchronous USB connection works as it sounds identical to my AudioQuest DragonFly from my PC.


----------



## grokit

What's the difference in battery life?
   
  I love everything about my PHA-1 except the battery life.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





grokit said:


> What's the difference in battery life?
> 
> I love everything about my PHA-1 except the battery life.


 
  Not sure, around 5 hours I think.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Not sure, around 5 hours I think.


 
  Battery life has been pretty good for me.  I think 5 hours is the rated time, but I don't ever listen that long.  I usually end up charging it at night before it ever dies.  Sadly, I lost my rubber straps, so I will have to track down replacements somehow.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Battery life has been pretty good for me.  I think 5 hours is the rated time, but I don't ever listen that long.  I usually end up charging it at night before it ever dies.  Sadly, I lost my rubber straps, so I will have to track down replacements somehow.


 
  That's going to be tough, but I got some VentureCraft bands as backup for my dual setup during testing.  It is sad that the rail system only works top side, so when I want to have my iPod and F806 together with the PHA-1, I have to use the bands instead.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> That's going to be tough, but I got some VentureCraft bands as backup for my dual setup during testing.  It is sad that the rail system only works top side, so when I want to have my iPod and F806 together with the PHA-1, I have to use the bands instead.


 
  I thought that was weird too.  It's almost as if they went out of their way to make it that way.  The natural inclination, for me anyway, would have been to make rails on both sides.


----------



## DrSheep

This is the US part site, and I think I found the only listed part for the PHA-1 which is the manual...
   
https://www.servicesplus.sel.sony.com/sony-part-number-989367101.aspx
   
  I will try to dig around more...
   
  p.s. got a number you can call for Sony parts: 1-866-757-7669
http://forums.sonyinsider.com/topic/14337-sony-parts-accessories-center-contact-info/


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> This is the US part site, and I think I found the only listed part for the PHA-1 which is the manual...
> 
> https://www.servicesplus.sel.sony.com/sony-part-number-989367101.aspx
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome man, thanks!  I have a few bells I can ring as well.  Appreciate the help.


----------



## DrSheep

NP, I tried to go to the Japanese site and come up empty.  The original manual for PHA-1 has no part number for the bands and only listed them as "silicone belt".


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> NP, I tried to go to the Japanese site and come up empty.  The original manual for PHA-1 has no part number for the bands and only listed them as "silicone belt".


 
   
  Hi DrSheep,
   
  any chance the PHA-1 sounds anything like one of the Sony Vintage PCDPs?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Hi DrSheep,
> 
> any chance the PHA-1 sounds anything like one of the Sony Vintage PCDPs?


 
  That don't know, but the PHA-1 sounds identical to my AudioQuest DragonFly in PC DAC mode.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The PHA-1 does asynchronous USB connection in DAC mode with PC/MAC and up converts to 24/96 for cleaner sound (HP-P1 is for iDevice only).  It also has slightly more power than the HP-P1.  Plus it is full metal, cheaper, and have a better rubber tie system.  I can tell you that the asynchronous USB connection works as it sounds identical to my AudioQuest DragonFly from my PC.


 
   
  Yeah; I dunno if the differences in feature set really qualify the Sony as more "advanced" but the case design is definitely a nice touch. I love the strap system and agree that they should have put the rails on both sides.
  I'm still not convinced it sounds better than the Fostex but I'm still listening and reserve final judgement.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





iceclass said:


> Yeah; I dunno if the differences in feature set really qualify the Sony as more "advanced" but the case design is definitely a nice touch. I love the strap system and agree that they should have put the rails on both sides.
> I'm still not convinced it sounds better than the Fostex but I'm still listening and reserve final judgement.


 
  That's very true in terms of SQ.  However most often we Head-Fi'ers forgot that although SQ is a big part of reviews and recommendations, it is not the only part to judge a product.  Take the HP-P1 for example, it is a well loved DAC/AMP with great SQ, which I think we can all agree.  However, as a total package it is starting to show it's age.  The newer DAC/AMP like the Sony PHA-1 or the VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon offers so much more functions, sounds just as good to most people, and cost less.  Also, the SQ can change a lot depends on your IEM or headphone pair with it.  For instance my UE900 sounds great with the V-MODA VERZA or even straight from the iPod, and my Sleek Audio SA7 sounds overly bright.  However, when pair to my AK120 with the VC SDT, my UE900's bass suddenly sounded bloated and my SA7 sounded much more balanced.  Therefore, I always tries to remind myself not to get too tunnel version about my equipment, and for me at this moment the Sony PHA-1 offers more value over the Fostex HP-P1.
   
  p.s. I am actually not a fan of Sony for a very long time, but it is good to see that they are doing something right with the PHA-1 and the MDR-1R series.


----------



## grokit

I'm not a huge Sony fan either, and I had a chance for a great deal on a slightly used Fostex, but the Sony seemed more versatile and simpler to operate, and I prefer its form factor.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I'm not a huge Sony fan either, and I had a chance for a great deal on a slightly used Fostex, but the Sony seemed more versatile and simpler to operate, and I prefer its form factor.


 
  Yep that's my point.  I think brand loyalty is stupid, but when some brand come out with the right product with the right features and at the right price, then by all means go for it.


----------



## grokit

I'm sure they both sound great though. My original PS3 seems to be treating me pretty good, maybe I like Sony better than I thought


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I'm sure they both sound great though. My original PS3 seems to be treating me pretty good, maybe I like Sony better than I thought


 
  FYI: go check out the SACD ripping trend on how to use a PS3 to rip SACDs into DSD.


----------



## dailysmoker

You gotta buy a new cable for everything that is why apple sucks and do not want it even  for free....hate that brand!!!!


----------



## DrSheep

Not for the PHA-1 unless you have an iDevice with the Lightning connction, as it packaged with a 30 pin USB, WM-PORT LOD, and a right angled 3.5mm interconnect.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





dailysmoker said:


> You gotta buy a new cable for everything that is why apple sucks and do not want it even  for free....hate that brand!!!!


 
  Really?  They had the same cable for like 5 years or more.  The one time they change it and it's the end of the world?  Android phones have changed cables more than that.  Sure, it's a pain when they change, but it's not like they change that often.


----------



## IceClass

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> That's very true in terms of SQ.  However most often we Head-Fi'ers forgot that although SQ is a big part of reviews and recommendations, it is not the only part to judge a product.  Take the HP-P1 for example, it is a well loved DAC/AMP with great SQ, which I think we can all agree.  However, as a total package it is starting to show it's age.  The newer DAC/AMP like the Sony PHA-1 or the VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon offers so much more functions, sounds just as good to most people, and cost less.  Also, the SQ can change a lot depends on your IEM or headphone pair with it.  For instance my UE900 sounds great with the V-MODA VERZA or even straight from the iPod, and my Sleek Audio SA7 sounds overly bright.  However, when pair to my AK120 with the VC SDT, my UE900's bass suddenly sounded bloated and my SA7 sounded much more balanced.  Therefore, I always tries to remind myself not to get too tunnel version about my equipment, and for me at this moment the Sony PHA-1 offers more value over the Fostex HP-P1.
> 
> p.s. I am actually not a fan of Sony for a very long time, but it is good to see that they are doing something right with the PHA-1 and the MDR-1R series.


 
   
  True enough, sound quality isn't everyone's priority though for me it pretty much is the first consideration.
  I'm not sure I'd qualify the Fostex or its feature set as "old" by any means. For myself, I don't use either the sony or fostex as a desk rig so yeah; I had discounted the ability to hook up to a computer. Sound wise, I'm still giving the edge to the Fostex. The line-out and optical out on the fostex make the unit more versatile for me than the PC compatibility offered by the Sony.
  The Sony has an undeniable edge as far as the casework is concerned. As much as the Fostex has a nicely designed case, the Sony shows solid connections to the jewel-like tactile brilliance I remember from my first Walkman in 1980 and the PEG UX-50 PDA series. The straps and rail design are a stroke of brilliance and I only hope they offer replacements and perhaps a few different lengths in the future (not holding my breath).
  Current pricing on the Sony make it the clear winner from a dollar value standpoint. For myself however, the sound quality and feature set of the Fostex are meeting my needs the best so far and the HP-P1 is the one I reach for when I have a long flight.
  That said, the Sony is a great little unit and it is very rewarding to know we have a global company of Sony's design pedigree applying themselves to our part of the market.


----------



## DrSheep

Yep, I think of the Sony PHA-1 as a jack of all trades, master of none mid-level DAC/AMP.


----------



## gavinfabl

If anyone is interested, selling my PHA-1 http://www.head-fi.org/t/678494/sony-pha-1-portable-headphone-amp


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sony pha-2 out october 25th.

24/192, DSD.

Good for pairing with their new high res player.


----------



## georgelai57

expatinjapan said:


> Sony pha-2 out october 25th.
> 
> 24/192, DSD.
> 
> Good for pairing with their new high res player.


A M8/Theorem competitor? Any more details?


----------



## DrSheep

georgelai57 said:


> A M8/Theorem competitor? Any more details?


 
 No, more like VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon competitor, unless the 24/192 and DSD are for computer only, but that will be pointless.


----------



## RAFA

expatinjapan said:


> Sony pha-2 out october 25th.
> 
> 24/192, DSD.
> 
> Good for pairing with their new high res player.




Very nice. Do you have a source-link or maybe more information?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

rafa said:


> Very nice. Do you have a source-link or maybe more information?


fujiya avic facebook page.

I will look at the article again later.


----------



## RAFA

expatinjapan said:


> fujiya avic facebook page.
> 
> I will look at the article again later.


 
  
 I will look this up.
  
  


seeteeyou said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/680208/sonys-dsd-capable-pha-2-portable-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the information gathering. At last I came from work, so I can look all those nice lonks up 
  
 EDIT:
*Wait a minute! Is Sony bringing out IEMs to compete with ASG-2, Fitear and the likes?! If they do, I will support them as the nice consumer, that I am *


----------



## DrSheep

No idea, but their latest IEMs are the hyberd dynamic driver + BA setup with the just announced XBA-H3 (2 BA) and XBA-H1 (1BA).


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> No idea, but their latest IEMs are the hyberd dynamic driver + BA setup with the just announced XBA-H3 (2 BA) and XBA-H1 (1BA).


 
  
  
 I had the XBA-4 and they were pretty good. I expect those hybrids to sound very good.


----------



## DrSheep

rafa said:


> I had the XBA-4 and they were pretty good. I expect those hybrids to sound very good.


 
 Yes.  However, the MRO blog indicated that the XBA-4 has problems that the XBA-3 don't have, so I guess Sony took notice and stick with a 3 driver setup for the XBA-H3.


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> Yes.  However, the MRO blog indicated that the XBA-4 has problems that the XBA-3 don't have, so I guess Sony took notice and stick with a 3 driver setup for the XBA-H3.


 
  
 Very interesting to read. Maybe 4 drivers were over the top. I sold them, because I needed money to buy the ESW11LTD. I am not sure, if they changed something, but they released a XBA-40 afterwards. Sony went through a learning curve when it comes to BA-drivers. They already have enough experience with dynamic dirvers. With that, the H3 result should be good.


----------



## TonyVier

Hi, 

In this thread, a few pages ago, someone asked if tbe PHA -1 worked with a rockboxed iPod classic, but i did not see the answer.. Does it? 

Second, how nany mA is the battery of the PHA -1? Saw somewhere that someone modded it with a 2000mA battery...

Thanks..


----------



## Speakerphile

tonyvier said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this thread, a few pages ago, someone asked if tbe PHA -1 worked with a rockboxed iPod classic, but i did not see the answer.. Does it?
> 
> ...


 
  
 1260mAh


----------



## TonyVier

Thanks.. If i can do the mod too somehow it will carry me through a long day  

Somebody can tell me if a rockboxed iPod classic will work with the PHA-1 (mfi out)? 

(if not, have to convert a lot of flacs to alacs, if I buy this thing)


----------



## TonyVier

Oh, and on the same note, the PHA-1 specs say for iPod playback, max 48 kHz / 24-bit.
  
Been experimenting a bit with "formats", my iPod Touch 4th gen seems to play 192khz 24bits alacs, the rockboxed iPod classic does as well (also 192khz 24bit and 88.2 24bit flacs), but with a big hiss.
  
Probably downsampling going on here and there, but can I assume that 48khz / 24 bit alacs will pass straight to the PHA-1 (with original iPod firmware) without re-sampling trickery?
  
thanks!


----------



## jacknight

can i use pha 1 as pc usb dac? is it good enough compared to dacport lx? and is it worthed if i traded my dacport lx to pha 1?
 (just comparing the pc usb dac sound)


----------



## DrSheep

jacknight said:


> can i use pha 1 as pc usb dac? is it good enough compared to dacport lx? and is it worthed if i traded my dacport lx to pha 1?
> (just comparing the pc usb dac sound)


 
 Yes, and although I am not sure about the DACport, the PHA-1 is a good alternative to the AudioQuest DragonFly.


----------



## klfl

tonyvier said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this thread, a few pages ago, someone asked if tbe PHA -1 worked with a rockboxed iPod classic, but i did not see the answer.. Does it?
> 
> ...


 
 rockboxed ipod classic does not work with solo-db/r, pha-1 or other iDACs. I tried it won't work. Maybe developers will add this feature in the future.


----------



## Cotnijoe

hey. Does anyone know if the PHA-1 can act as just a DAC and have a line out to another amp?


----------



## DrSheep

Yes it is a PC/MAC DAC but no line out.


----------



## Cotnijoe

So thrres no way to bypass the amp


----------



## DrSheep

Nope, for that you need the PHA-2.  However, it has an analog line out so you can't completely bypass the amp either.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Yaa... Thats what it seemed like... Wish it ha that feature.

Thanks


----------



## HiFiGuy528

does anyone here know if the PHA-1 ever got any FW updates? I would email Nao, but it's kinda a small question to bug him about. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DrSheep

Not that I know of.


----------



## nogi replicant

Has anyone else used the pha-1 with low impedance iems, other than the Westone 4r which others have said in this thread sounds great - I think the 4r is 16 ohm. I am keen to pick one up as they are very cheap at the moment, and I would like a dac/amp that will work with iphone 5. Most of the competing products also have an impedance of 10ohm and are more expensive - except for the m8 (as low as 1ohm), but I cannot stretch the $ that far. I want to use the pha-1 with my ie80's (16ohm) and UM Merlins (12 ohm). I am far from a hifi expert so not sure of the degree of actual risk in buying this product to run these iem's. I am OK with taking a small risk here but if matching the hpa-1 with the ie80 and Merlin is definately going to result in a poor outcome please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

nogi replicant said:


> Has anyone else used the pha-1 with low impedance iems, other than the Westone 4r which others have said in this thread sounds great - I think the 4r is 16 ohm. I am keen to pick one up as they are very cheap at the moment, and I would like a dac/amp that will work with iphone 5. Most of the competing products also have an impedance of 10ohm and are more expensive - except for the m8 (as low as 1ohm), but I cannot stretch the $ that far. I want to use the pha-1 with my ie80's (16ohm) and UM Merlins (12 ohm). I am far from a hifi expert so not sure of the degree of actual risk in buying this product to run these iem's. I am OK with taking a small risk here but if matching the hpa-1 with the ie80 and Merlin is definately going to result in a poor outcome please let me know.
> 
> thanks!


 
 That's what I am thinking too, but I think you should get the PHA-1 regardless.


----------



## nogi replicant

I pulled the trigger. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## DrSheep

nogi replicant said:


> I pulled the trigger. Let's see how this plays out.


 
 Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Cotnijoe

after having these for about a month... i feel like the sound out of an ipod is actually better than straight from a computer. Is that just me?


----------



## nogi replicant

Well the PHA-1 just arrived. I am at work so after giving it a quick charge I gave it a go with the UM Merlin. Given the impedance hazard here I had prepared myself for a car crash, however the improvement using the PHA-1 out of an iphone 4 with the Merlins is very significant - not small at all. I have only had 20 minutes to play with this, so did some quick a/b/c'ing with one track. I used James Blake's Retrograde tune. Using the audio in (only using the amp feature not the PHA-1 DAC) there was a noticable improvement in clarity across the spectrum and bass impact - very pleased so far. Then used the LOD to USB to use both the DAC and AMP and WOW!! Lots of clarity and Retrograde sounded very ethereal - beautiful. Then took the PHA-1 out of the picture and went back to iphone 4-UM Merlin and there is a distinct loss of detail and seperation. So first impressions are very positive and thus far no negatives, so no impedance issues yet. Very glad I took the plunge on the PHA-1 and I look forward to exploring further with both the Merlin and the IE80's - as my Merlin's are about to go back for a light mod. For $370 AU delivered this looks to be very good ROI. Thanks for nudging me over the edge on this DrSheep.


----------



## nogi replicant

Also - the above is using FLAC and Tuneshell.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Gratz on getting the PHA-1!


----------



## DrSheep

Glad you like it.  FYI, Van Nuys from Japan makes an EXECLLENT case for the PHA-1.


----------



## RAFA

drsheep said:


> Glad you like it.  FYI, Van Nuys from Japan makes an EXECLLENT case for the PHA-1.




It is quite nice, but (and) not cheap. Although it would be useful for sure.

I like the colorful one on the bottom.


----------



## ohaider

nogi replicant said:


> Has anyone else used the pha-1 with low impedance iems, other than the Westone 4r which others have said in this thread sounds great - I think the 4r is 16 ohm. I am keen to pick one up as they are very cheap at the moment, and I would like a dac/amp that will work with iphone 5. Most of the competing products also have an impedance of 10ohm and are more expensive - except for the m8 (as low as 1ohm), but I cannot stretch the $ that far. I want to use the pha-1 with my ie80's (16ohm) and UM Merlins (12 ohm). I am far from a hifi expert so not sure of the degree of actual risk in buying this product to run these iem's. I am OK with taking a small risk here but if matching the hpa-1 with the ie80 and Merlin is definately going to result in a poor outcome please let me know.
> 
> thanks!


 

 The w4r is 31 ohm.
  
 I'm really on the fence about getting this used to use with my ip5 for about ~$280. Seems nicely priced and is compatible with the ip5.


----------



## Cotnijoe

i can say that 280 bucks is definitely a respectable price for the PHA1 and i would have no problem putting that money down for it!


----------



## ohaider

cotnijoe said:


> i can say that 280 bucks is definitely a respectable price for the PHA1 and i would have no problem putting that money down for it!




Welp, I went ahead and ordered it used and picked up a v moda lightning cable as well.  can't wait! It's gonna be my first dedicated dac/amp ever!


----------



## DrSheep

ohaider said:


> Welp, I went ahead and ordered it used and picked up a v moda lightning cable as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats.


----------



## tradyblix

ohaider said:


> Welp, I went ahead and ordered it used and picked up a v moda lightning cable as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't turn it up too loud when you first get it.


----------



## ohaider

tradyblix said:


> Don't turn it up too loud when you first get it.


 
 Ah yeah. Thanks for the warning.
  
 It actually just got delivered like 20 minutes ago. I was extra careful when I was first turning it on hahaha.
  
 I immediately noticed the bass response got better. Seems like the soundstage got a little wider and taller aswell. Separation also improved - everything sounds a little more layered. I'll update my impressions after I get some hours on this .


----------



## t-jays one

hey guys
 have u tried the pha-1 with hd650?
 what do u think aboat the sound?
 tnx


----------



## RayMusicLover

t-jays one said:


> hey guys
> have u tried the pha-1 with hd650?
> what do u think aboat the sound?
> tnx


 

 The PHA-1 is my main rig for listening to music on headphones, I can't say that the HD 650's were a bad combination but it just didn't really work for me, I bought the HD 650's after reading so many positive reviews here on Head-Fi, Not sure what to think really as I just don't have the equipment to put the HD 650's to proper testing, Once I had bought the Ultrasone Signature DJ's the HD 650's went straight back in the box.


----------



## vermilions

varyv said:


> Can anyone try this with a harder to drive phone (I'm looking at a Mad Dog/pha-1 combo, perhaps even he-400/pha-1) and post results? According to the touchmyapps review, these babies are powerful enough for the beyer 880 600ohm. Are they powerful enough for the hifiman line?


 
  
 I'm also looking to some comments about a Mad Dog with PHA-1 combo. Anyone have any experience with this setup? Thanks


----------



## f198

In the PHA-1 documentation there is this mention :
 "
_Digitally broadcast sound may not be output from a computer’s USB port. In this 
 case, connect the AUDIO IN jack of the unit to the analog audio output of the 
 computer._
 "
 So if I listen Grooveshark from my desktop with PHA-1 connected with USB
 it will output the music using PHA-1 ?
 Thanks.


----------



## DrSheep

f198 said:


> In the PHA-1 documentation there is this mention :
> "
> _Digitally broadcast sound may not be output from a computer’s USB port. In this
> case, connect the AUDIO IN jack of the unit to the analog audio output of the
> ...


 
 That's just bad translations.  As long as you are not using something like DSD or other format that isn't supported by the PHA-1, then you should be able to use it as your computer DAC.


----------



## Weida888

Hi guys, just picked up a used pha 1 at akihabara's E earphones store (an Headphone lovers wet dream store by the way haha) 
I was just wondering does anyone already seen replacement batteries for the pha 1 yet? I mean the unit still works fine now I am just curious about longevity?! Thanks a bunch


----------



## DrSheep

weida888 said:


> Hi guys, just picked up a used pha 1 at akihabara's E earphones store (an Headphone lovers wet dream store by the way haha)
> I was just wondering does anyone already seen replacement batteries for the pha 1 yet? I mean the unit still works fine now I am just curious about longevity?! Thanks a bunch


 
 No, but you should expect about 5 hours or so.


----------



## nogi replicant

Mine will be up for sale in the next week or two with a Vmoda lightning lod - prob about $275US shipped anywhere (i'm in Aus). It's a great unit if you are willing to carry around a stack but I upgraded to the AK120, and for that convenience and aural pleasure my bank account went into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Weida888

Hi actually I am fully aware of the roundabout 5h,i curious about the overall life span of the lithium ion battery, since the ones in my phones last usually from 1-2 years, this baby then needs a battery upgrade.

Oh one more thing if this baby is used with Android phones via OTG cable there special OTG with power cable to save up Android phones' battery


----------



## nino9

My local store is having a sale on this, to about US$ 180 new. I am still considering PHA-1 to Fiio e17, as e17 is slightly cheaper here. Any comparison with e17? TIA


----------



## Cotnijoe

Its a good step up from the E17... Especially if its only 180. Thats an amazing price


----------



## nogi replicant

$180US is an incredible price for this unit!


----------



## IceClass

nogi replicant said:


> $180US is an incredible price for this unit!


 
  
  
 Wow. No kidding Buy two!


----------



## damifly

Does anyone heard about PHA-1 mod? Make the unit can line out. So you can add another Amp.


----------



## Earbones

I'm really bummed about the PHA-1's short 5 hour play time and long 5 hour charge time. I could probably make it work if it was usable with an iPhone during charging, but apparently it's not... I guess it reverts to computer mode or something? The PHA-1 checks all my boxes except that one... Unfortunately, that one is a deal-breaker.
  
 Unless its usable as just an amp for my iPhone when it's charging? I might be able to deal with that...
  
 Looks like my only other choices for an Apple licensed Amp/DAC is either something unGodly expensive from Cypher Labs or the Astell & Kern AK10... Which might be what I end up pulling the trigger on, although I have concerns about it's ability to drive my German Maestro cans... I'm even a little concerned about it's ability to make my (15 Ohm) Sennheiser IE 800 IEM's sing, frankly.


----------



## maczh2002

If my source files are 24 bit 192 kHz and I'm using a usb digital out from my macbook, will the PHA-1 be able to resample to 96kHz and play?


----------



## ljhhh

Poor battery life.


----------



## RIQUE

5 hours of continuous music is a long time. My Xperia Z does not outlast the PH1 anyhow.


----------



## takato14

ljhhh said:


> The PHA-1 really runs out of battery fast for its size. Even my Pico Slim which is many times smaller can last longer then it!


 
 The Pico Slim is also probably not a fraction as advanced as the PHA-1. 
  
 (Before the flame starts: I said advanced, not better.)


----------



## ljhhh

PHA-1 heats up alot.


----------



## RIQUE

Very good point. battery duration is not all that matters. I hate to say that the PH-2A does have much better battery life than the PH1A. I wonder if maybe we can swap out the battery for the new version and get same life


----------



## Bill-P

So I just acquired a PHA-1...
  
 Very good and clear amplifier. It easily outpaces many devices around its price point.
  
 Battery life is not poor at all. I get 4.5 hours with digital input from my iPhone.
  
 As an amp, it lasts for 11 hours with my Vita, which is not shabby at all.
  
 The selling point? That BASS! Oh god... I have not heard bass this good from any portable device at all! It's impactful, visceral, textured, and super solid without any hint of giving up. I'm truly floored. This should be a default basshead amp.
  
 Man, I've long forgotten how good bass sounded like. This is a very pleasant awakening indeed.
  
*Edit:* digital input from my MacBook lasts... forever. I have kept the PHA-1 plugged in today for... 14 hours, and it's been used sporadically without being turned off during that time period. So *it looks like the PHA-1 still charges from USB input of a computer*. Unless I'm missing something. The charging indicator is also off by the time I turn the amp off, hinting that the battery is full.
  
 So it's just that LED that's not lighting up.


----------



## Jaeger17

Can I use the iPhone charger to charge the PHA-1?


----------



## naimless

I think it would as long as you're connecting it to the mini usb on the amp,although it will take longer to charge the sony unless it's one of the more power full ipad chargers.
Sony do mention there is a optional charger for the pha-1(the AC-UD20)I looked up the specs for it on sony's website and managed to find a sony/Ericsson one on eBay with the same specs(5v-1500ma)
.Couldnt find the proper sony one for sale anywhere.
I hope this helps.


----------



## betamix

I used the PHA-1 as a desktop amp for lack of a desire to upgrade to be honest for the past year or two. My experience from forgetting to turn it off has been interesting. It seems like after several hours of no input it just shuts off. I have no idea the exact timeframe as it only happened a couple times when I was really tired. The next day after work I just turned it off, back on, and it worked just fine the whole night. It seems like being plugged in while on maintains charge. My basis on that theory is when it was dead I charged it for about 20min used for the evening on pc and when I went portable the battery died about an hour later.


----------



## IceClass

It strikes me that as far as the used market is concerned the PHA-1 is probably the best value out there in portable DAC/Amp combos.
 Can anyone think of anything better for the same price?


----------



## Bill-P

If no iDevice compatibility is necessary, then the Leckerton UHA-6S Mk.II can be had for much cheaper, and IMO, it's about on par with the Sony PHA-1. Plus it has coaxial and optical input, which still sound better than USB to my ears.


----------



## IceClass

bill-p said:


> If no iDevice compatibility is necessary, then the Leckerton UHA-6S Mk.II can be had for much cheaper, and IMO, it's about on par with the Sony PHA-1. Plus it has coaxial and optical input, which still sound better than USB to my ears.


 
  
  
 Yeah, I was asking if there was anything better out there for the same price. I think the idevice compatibility is quite a feature set to lose. This makes it less of a machine or bargain IMHO.


----------



## Bill-P

Well, iDevice compatibility also means a downgrade in sound quality since you are losing out on sampling rate and bitrate, so you are stuck with CD-quality at most.
  
 Not to take anything away from the PHA-1, of course, since it is still one of the better gears that I have owned for a while. But just to say... you could get better from the PHA-1 if they had included optical input instead of an iDevice input.


----------



## takato14

bill-p said:


> Well, iDevice compatibility also means a downgrade in sound quality since you are losing out on sampling rate and bitrate, so you are stuck with CD-quality at most.


 
 Uh, actually, any sample rate higher than 44.1 kHz is strictly worse because it allows supersonic (inaudible) frequencies to exist, which then intermodulate with frequencies we _can_ hear, causing (audible) distortion. Furthermore, bitrate is dependent on the encoder and has almost nothing to do with the source itself, and every iDevice I know of can handle uncompressed WAV @ 44.1/16 (1411 kbps) just fine.
  
 So yeah, I don't see how you could possibly be losing anything sound-wise based on what you just said.


----------



## Bill-P

takato14 said:


> Uh, actually, any sample rate higher than 44.1 kHz is strictly worse because it allows supersonic (inaudible) frequencies to exist, which then intermodulate with frequencies we _can_ hear, causing (audible) distortion. Furthermore, bitrate is dependent on the encoder and has almost nothing to do with the source itself, and every iDevice I know of can handle uncompressed WAV @ 44.1/16 (1411 kbps) just fine.
> 
> So yeah, I don't see how you could possibly be losing anything sound-wise based on what you just said.


 
  
 There is no guarantee that ultrasonic intermodulation would actually exist in any given system when ultrasonic information is present. A good amp (or pre-amp circuit in a DAC) should be able to filter ultrasonic information out by employing a properly designed low pass filter, but even that may not be necessary if the whole chain can faithfully reproduce these ultrasonic frequencies, and then they will be inaudible either way.
  
 Ultrasonic intermodulation might be a problem with lower-end "just work" gears as you say, but it should not be a problem with higher-end audio-centric gears, and it should not be a problem that Sony engineers can't overcome in a product of the PHA-1's caliber.
  
 Employing higher sampling rate allows for easier and more elaborate anti aliasing filters to be used. The end result may not be "accurate" or "faithful" to the original, but at least it is more "agreeable" in the analog domain than some sharp digital steps and spikes within the music that are very unnatural. Also better anti aliasing filter helps with ringing, and since ringing is already such a problem with most headphone systems, I don't think anyone would like to exacerbate that.
  
 Also the 16-bit bit depth may be causing dynamic range to shrink... depending on the recording, so at least there are benefits to going "higher" than 44.1KHz/16-bit. 44.1KHz/24-bit should be the norm if "accuracy" is the goal, ignoring analog benefits mentioned above. The bit depth is where we are losing things... sound-wise.
  
 Last but not least, I implied the difference in data transfer quality between USB and fiber optic... Sony does not mention asynchronous USB mode for iOS, only for PC, and I don't think we need to go into another debate regarding async USB. In practice, I do hear a difference between 44.1/16 on my iPhone 5 and 44.1/16 on my MacBook when using the PHA-1, so I would assume that USB input for iOS on the PHA-1 does not include async USB.
  
 And beyond that, 44.1/16 sounds harsher and grainier than 96/24 on my MacBook (in fact, Macs seem to have an issue where the PHA-1 may not work at all without it running at 96/24), so...


----------



## cantastic

hi folks,
 does anyone know how/where to get a replacement charger for the PHA-1.  Mine was accidentally thrown out in a cleaning.  Bummer.
 Sony indicates that there is an optional USB AC adaptor AC-UD20.  If anyone knows where to get one I'd appreciate it.
 thanks,
 Cantastic


----------



## betamix

I charge my pha-1 with a usb to micro usb cable and let it charge while i sleep since my comp streams power to certain slots even while shutdown. Not sure if you're referring to something more specifit but any usb to micro usb should work just fine to charge the amp. 
  
 *edit for clarification* there are tons of wall plugins with usb outputs. with a usb to micro cable any of those should work. a replacement shouldn't require much of a hunt. i have no clue what happened to my original cable i've just used whatever usb to micro cable is closest to charge the amp.


----------



## cantastic

many thanks.  I ended up tracking down an AC charger on a Sears website of all places.  
 http://www.sears.com/new-ac-wall-charger-power-adapter-cord-for/p-SPM8197586217
  
 good to have it back in operation.


----------



## Namkung

Considering getting one of these..
 My only concern is I plan to get the new iPhone when it comes out.
 You guys think there will be any compatible issues?
 If I had to guess, I wouldn't think there would be any problems at all.


----------



## takato14

namkung said:


> Considering getting one of these..
> My only concern is I plan to get the new iPhone when it comes out.
> You guys think there will be any compatible issues?
> If I had to guess, I wouldn't think there would be any problems at all.


 
 If it supports the current iPhone's lightning port, you're fine.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

PHA-1... Simply amazing!!!
  
 But the included USB cable for the iPod is quite long and and easy to get bugged... So i made a tiny one myself... I can Put it on my bag and not worry about it getting bugged.
  
 Its quite rigid as well, if feels solid when installed.


----------



## RIQUE

I lost one of my rubber bands. Anybody know how to source them?


----------



## DrSheep

rique said:


> I lost one of my rubber bands. Anybody know how to source them?


 
 Tough luck, Sony doesn't really sell that part anywhere...


----------



## ZzBOG

Hey guys I have one of these and I recently found out on audiobot9000.com ( http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/akg/q701/with/sony/pha1 ) that it actually cannot really drive Q701. I wonder if I should sell it or just get an external amp (JDS O2 for example)?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

So you don't have a Q701 but want to sell the PHA-1?

NICE!


----------



## ZzBOG

Haha no I have both )) 
  
 Your proposed scenario would be really worrisome.


----------



## takato14

zzbog said:


> Hey guys I have one of these and I recently found out on audiobot9000.com ( http://www.audiobot9000.com/match/akg/q701/with/sony/pha1 ) that it actually cannot really drive Q701. I wonder if I should sell it or just get an external amp (JDS O2 for example)?


 
 The O2 would pair wonderfully with the Q701 and probably give you a noticeable quality increase (provided you get the O2 and the ODAC)
  
 But the Qs are not hard to drive at all. I HIGHLY doubt the PHA-1 can't handle them.


----------



## ZzBOG

I wonder now - I can obviously hear difference between unamped q701 and phA-1. Wondef what a stronger amp will do..
What about Valhalla2? Seems interesting and also fun to get a tube thing


----------



## takato14

zzbog said:


> I wonder now - I can obviously hear difference between unamped q701 and phA-1. Wondef what a stronger amp will do..
> What about Valhalla2? Seems interesting and also fun to get a tube thing


 
 I personally cannot stand tubes and Schiit's low end products never did it for me. Unless you find the Qs too bright I'd say skip it.
  
 A 'stronger' amp will likely increase control and extension, but by negligible amounts. The reason I said the O2 would pair well with it is because the O2+ODAC is a very transparent setup which will allow the Qs to reach their full potential.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Currawong

takato14 said:


> zzbog said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder now - I can obviously hear difference between unamped q701 and phA-1. Wondef what a stronger amp will do..
> ...


 

 takato14: Do you own the O2 and ODAC yet?


----------



## ZzBOG

takato14 said:


> I personally cannot stand tubes and Schiit's low end products never did it for me. Unless you find the Qs too bright I'd say skip it.
> 
> A 'stronger' amp will likely increase control and extension, but by negligible amounts. The reason I said the O2 would pair well with it is because the O2+ODAC is a very transparent setup which will allow the Qs to reach their full potential.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 Interesting! Thank you for suggestion. I just happen to have a pretty good solid-state amp (old Harman Kardon 930 ) and PHA-1 so thought getting tube thing would be a curious move. 
 I will look deeper into O2/Odac though!


----------



## takato14

currawong said:


> takato14: Do you own the O2 and ODAC yet?


 
 Me, not yet, but my friend does (as well as the Q701).
  
 I gave them a listen and thought they were quite impressive; much more than they were out of my Pandora.


----------



## CJG888

Recently, I bought a PHA-1 from a Chinese online audio store advertising on TMall. The price was approximately the same as the MSRP in Japan (i.e. not the usual crazy "import markup", but not stupidly cheap either). The DAC came in the correct box, marked "Chinese market only", and all the expected accessories were supplied, including Walkman LOD and spare iPod straps. On the underside of the unit there is a serial number and a product information label in Mandarin. It sounds the same as the one which I tested at Jaben.

After about six months of light use, the print on the side panel, around the gain selector, has worn away. All other print is robust. Is this to be expected, or should I suspect my PHA-1 of being a fake?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

cjg888 said:


> Recently, I bought a PHA-1 from a Chinese online audio store advertising on TMall. The price was approximately the same as the MSRP in Japan (i.e. not the usual crazy "import markup", but not stupidly cheap either). The DAC came in the correct box, marked "Chinese market only", and all the expected accessories were supplied, including Walkman LOD and spare iPod straps. On the underside of the unit there is a serial number and a product information label in Mandarin. It sounds the same as the one which I tested at Jaben.
> 
> After about six months of light use, the print on the side panel, around the gain selector, has worn away. All other print is robust. Is this to be expected, or should I suspect my PHA-1 of being a fake?


 

 I don't think that there are fake sony PHA-1s around. So you can be safe on that side, if you are really suspicious you can always open the unit and check if the pcb looks like the ones you see online.
  
 But to be honest I doubt very much this is the case, this is not the kind of item that are easily copied, too many specific extras and odd shaped corners on manufacturing. 
  
 Paint on aluminum can be a function of many factors, if the humidity or temperature where not correct when your batch was done it can result in not that good adhesion.


----------



## Mickice

Mine started wearing off too, with a light rub it was all gone. Now I tell people it's the awesome switch, lol.


----------



## jonvply908

Question everyone, it seems like on the back there is both a full size USB cable and a micro usb slot. 

 My question is, which one would I plug into to use the DAC component on an android device? Do I need a Micro to micro cable, or will a Full Size A to Micro B cable work for use as a DAC?

 EDIT: Man I feel really dumb....a micro usb OTG cable will plug into the Big side of a regular micro usb charging cable to complete the connection.....d'oh


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

In the end of the day, can you use it with a android device? And using what port? Im actually curious now...


----------



## Mickice

leotheawesome said:


> In the end of the day, can you use it with a android device? And using what port? Im actually curious now...


 


 You can to a degree, some Samsung devices are supported and maybe Nexus. 
 You use the OTG cable to get a female side on your phone and plug a micro into the PHA-1 then switch the selector on the back to the right.

 Alternatively some other phones may work using this bit of software I've read.
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro&hl=en

 The PHA-1 will only work for 5hrs as a portable DAC, infinitely out of a laptop / PC port.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

mickice said:


> You can to a degree, some Samsung devices are supported and maybe Nexus.
> 
> You use the OTG cable to get a female side on your phone and plug a micro into the PHA-1 then switch the selector on the back to the right.
> 
> ...




Just too late... I just posted a review on my pha-1 like 20 min ago... I didn't know what to say about android users... 

I'll update later... Thanks...


----------



## Mickice

Thats cool, I don't think many will go that route as most myself included simply strap a Walkman or iPod onto it and just amp.
 I only use it as a DAC via PC, even then this is only sometimes as I need my Creative Sound Blaster USB HD Soundcard to run my record player.


----------



## ZzBOG

damifly said:


> Does anyone heard about PHA-1 mod? Make the unit can line out. So you can add another Amp.


 
  
 Hey there is indeed a line out mod for them
  
 Documented here:
  
 http://www.erji.net/simple/index.php?t1439392.html
  
  
 Unfortunately google translate does not provide enough info and I can not see the images uploaded by the OP there.
  
 Can anybody provide some extra info on this?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

zzbog said:


> Hey there is indeed a line out mod for them
> 
> Documented here:
> 
> ...




Wow, that's some heavy stuff... Not even pictures, just plain Asian! Hahaha 

Seen that we are in the mods topic... Does the pha-1 has any other mod?


----------



## CJG888

Can anyone shed some light on this?

I for one would be wiling to give it a go (would like to use the PHA-1 with one of my tube hybrids).


----------



## ZzBOG

I think we would need a person who understands Chinese enough tl register on that forum and download photos hat are probably invisible to unregistered users


----------



## ClieOS

zzbog said:


> I think we would need a person who understands Chinese enough tl register on that forum and download photos hat are probably invisible to unregistered users


 
  
 The photo doesn't tell you anything as the soldering part is mostly covered by tape and the exactly detail of the mod isn't mentioned in any of the posts. Though judging from the limited pictures, I'll guess they just cut of the trace feeding the headphone-out jack, then solder a jump wire from the input of the pot directly to the headphone-out. This should bypass both volume pot and amp section, therefore giving you the line-out from the DAC section.


----------



## CJG888

Ideally, I would like to connect the line in socket as a line out. That way I can still use it as a standalone DAC/amp with iOS devices, or attach an external amp.

I presume I just need to disconnect the line in socket and wire it to the output of the DAC chip... Will this provide a true line output, or should it really have an additional buffer stage?

The objective: iPC 160GB / Furutech ADL digital LOD / PHA-1 / VdH The Tide / BL-2 / Toxic Cables Viper / HD600


----------



## ZzBOG

cjg888 said:


> Ideally, I would like to connect the line in socket as a line out. That way I can still use it as a standalone DAC/amp with iOS devices, or attach an external amp.


 
  
 That would be really good actually. I wonder how risky is it to try something like that.. 
  
 By the way - somewhat related - I saw on that board they are talking that using headphone out is not much different from line out (or Google Translate is lying to me). Does one lose a lot by connecting PHA-1 to some other amp via headphone out?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

zzbog said:


> That would be really good actually. I wonder how risky is it to try something like that..
> 
> By the way - somewhat related - I saw on that board they are talking that using headphone out is not much different from line out (or Google Translate is lying to me). Does one lose a lot by connecting PHA-1 to some other amp via headphone out?


 

 Funny you say that, I just commented about this with another head-fier this morning. 
  
 I do agree with this statement and ill expand on that:
  
 Why do we use the line out? Because amps are dirty, they distort, the add hiss, they add unwanted EQ to some extent...
  
 I don't know what Sony did to this amplifier, but this is a master piece when it comes to hiss and dirty signal management. I use my Shure SE535 (they are very sensitive) on my PHA-1 because they are even cleaner than the output of my DAP. If I max the volume on the PHA with the SE535 there is almost not hiss, and that is amazing. Also the level of distortion at line levels are bellow 0.01%, that is well within margin of error of a DAC as well... 
  
 If you manage to bypass the amp successfully, there will be a slight decrease in mid highs. As this amp is ever so slightly forward in that region. I would not risk it...


----------



## CJG888

Could there be an issue with the output impedance of the headphone output (vs. line out)?

I presume I should run the amp on low gain and turn the volume control as high as possible to replicate a true line out. What would be the output voltage at "max" on low gain?

I may try this with my BL-2 and / or TU-HP01 tonight (yes, I like portable tube hybrids).


----------



## DrSheep

Don't do this as you will run into distortions, rather you should use high gain for sudo line out.  The impedance matching thing is more of a suggestion than a rule.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

yeah, DrSheep is right.
  
 If you add the gain to max there will be distortion... If you want to simulate a line out you will have to find the sweet spot of the PHA-1. 
  
 This thing on Max will be way more powerful than a normal line out, and it will distort like a screw. The input if your device can only handle so much power coming in... 
  
 There are 2 ways you can go about doing this, the easy one and the cool one...
  
 - The easy would be just plug it in and check at what volume there will be no distortion, good tone and good volume...
  
 - The cool one would be to find a sample of white or pink noise (so there is a constant signal, no drums beats and dB flactuation), play that back in your PHA-1. Get a voltmeter and find at what volume it will deliver 1V. As line output is around that range. 
  
 (I just love excuses to use my electrical toys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mickice

Shame it doesn't have line-out like the PHA-2.
 I'm personally looking for some deals on the PHA-3 just for the 30hour amp time.

 Any idea if we could open the PHA-1 and upgrade the battery?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

mickice said:


> Shame it doesn't have line-out like the PHA-2.
> I'm personally looking for some deals on the PHA-3 just for the 30hour amp time.


 

 any words on how much this will hurt the wallet yet?
  
 Also, i don't mind the 5hours battery time. I have to charger my iPhone and iPad every day anyway...


----------



## Mickice

leotheawesome said:


> any words on how much this will hurt the wallet yet?
> 
> Also, i don't mind the 5hours battery time. I have to charger my iPhone and iPad every day anyway...


 
 Well, I can find the PHA-2 with the line out option which is likely an asian model for $480au. 
 PHA-3 looks around $800au+


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

mickice said:


> Well, I can find the PHA-2 with the line out option which is likely an asian model for $480au.
> PHA-3 looks around $800au+


 

 ouch... One day... not just yet...


----------



## CJG888

leotheawesome said:


> yeah, DrSheep is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I should use low gain rather than high though, shouldn't I (less noise)?


----------



## FiJAAS

Hey guys I have a few questions. I'm looking to upgrade from my JDS Labs C5, will the PHA-1 be a better option compared to the C5? What improvements? My source is a iPod Classic 7th Generation. My headphones are Audio Technica ATH-IM50, Shure SE215 and Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 OHMs. Thanks.


----------



## FiJAAS

drsheep said:


> Glad you like it.  FYI, Van Nuys from Japan makes an EXECLLENT case for the PHA-1.




Where can I buy this online from an English shop that ships to America?


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> Hey guys I have a few questions. I'm looking to upgrade from my JDS Labs C5, will the PHA-1 be a better option compared to the C5? What improvements? My source is a iPod Classic 7th Generation. My headphones are Audio Technica ATH-IM50, Shure SE215 and Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 OHMs. Thanks.







fijaas said:


> Where can I buy this online from an English shop that ships to America?




Could anyone help?


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> Could anyone help?




The jds labs c5 is only a amp, it is a great amp, but that's it.

The Sony pha-1 is a amp is a masterpiece, the sound is soo clean it is out of this world. It is also PC and Mac DAC as well as a iPod/iPad/iPhone DAC. 

The Sony PHA is a much more versityle product. But it's also double the price os the jds labs c5. It's not really a fair comparison.


----------



## FiJAAS

leotheawesome said:


> The jds labs c5 is only a amp, it is a great amp, but that's it.
> 
> The Sony pha-1 is a amp is a masterpiece, the sound is soo clean it is out of this world. It is also PC and Mac DAC as well as a iPod/iPad/iPhone DAC.
> 
> The Sony PHA is a much more versityle product. But it's also double the price os the jds labs c5. It's not really a fair comparison.




How is the bass on it?
Is the battery life really a problem using the dac on the go?
I know that Sony includes it own usb lod for the iPod but I would like to know if I order a custom made silver platted copper usb lod for the iPod from plusSound would I hear and notice an improvemt over the stock?

Also, did anyone find out if they sell the Van Nuys bag for the PHA-1 anywhere online that's support English and ships to America? I found this site but I don't know if the product is real or fake.

http://tao-bao-in-english.com/item/37140078313

Or if there is any other case that fits it pefectly please let me know.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> How is the bass on it?
> Is the battery life really a problem using the dac on the go?
> I know that Sony includes it own usb lod for the iPod but I would like to know if I order a custom made silver platted copper usb lod for the iPod from plusSound would I hear and notice an improvemt over the stock?
> 
> ...




Checks my review of the pha-1, it's probably still in the front page of head-fi. It will answer a couple of your questions....

Also, look at my portable rig. Maybe you can find the same case I have

http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/14445#post_11006750

Let me know if you need anything else?


----------



## FiJAAS

leotheawesome said:


> Checks my review of the pha-1, it's probably still in the front page of head-fi. It will answer a couple of your questions....
> 
> Also, look at my portable rig. Maybe you can find the same case I have
> 
> ...




I tried looking everywhere for the Lowepro Rezo 60 case but they are out of stock everywhere. Do you think that the Pelican Micro Series 1020 will be able to fit the PHA-1?


----------



## FiJAAS

Will any of these cases house the PHA-1 with ease?

https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/compact-camera-case-with-storage-_-dcb_-_302_-_black

https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/medium-camera-flash-camcorder-case-_-qpb_-_202_-_black


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> I tried looking everywhere for the Lowepro Rezo 60 case but they are out of stock everywhere. Do you think that the Pelican Micro Series 1020 will be able to fit the PHA-1?


 

 Hi man
  
 Yeah... if i remember correctly the 1030 fit the Sony but not with a iPod... The 1020 does not fit...
  
 I live in South Africa so yeah... I can't help in finding this pouch... I can however give you a hint!
  
 I got mine from a DSLR camera shop. They have some cool pouches for smaller cameras, and those are the ones you want to take a look...


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

Sup Guys...
  
 I noticed that many people on this thread battle to find a cool case for the PHA-1...
  
 I got mine in a professional camera shop... They have porches of all sizes and funny compartments... 
  
 For a full breakdown of the rig check this post... http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/14445#post_11006750


----------



## FiJAAS

leotheawesome said:


> Hi man
> 
> Yeah... if i remember correctly the 1030 fit the Sony but not with a iPod... The 1020 does not fit...
> 
> ...




Thanks. I found out that they are discontinued here in America. I've found another case that will suit my needs. Case Logic DCB-302-BLACK https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/compact-camera-case-with-storage-_-dcb_-_302_-_black

Thanks for the help, and I dig your setup. Peace.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> Thanks. I found out that they are discontinued here in America. I've found another case that will suit my needs. Case Logic DCB-302-BLACK https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/compact-camera-case-with-storage-_-dcb_-_302_-_black
> 
> Thanks for the help, and I dig your setup. Peace.


 

 That looks cool. You will probably only be able to fit the PHA-1 there, i doubt it will fir with a iPod or whatever it may be attached to it as well...


----------



## FiJAAS

leotheawesome said:


> That looks cool. You will probably only be able to fit the PHA-1 there, i doubt it will fir with a iPod or whatever it may be attached to it as well...




Yeah I would be using the iPod.
What about this case?

https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/medium-camera-flash-camcorder-case-_-qpb_-_202_-_black


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> Yeah I would be using the iPod.
> What about this case?
> 
> https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/medium-camera-flash-camcorder-case-_-qpb_-_202_-_black


 

 Hi man...
  
 I just measured the rig for you... So its better than a wild guess...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 with the iPod on top and strapped in i got 3.6 x 13.2 x 7.1 cm
 You can transbabulate to inches and do your research... Beare in mind that some of the hard cases have round corners like pelican and so on... Therefore you have to account for a little bigger because they will not bend around like the ones you showed me... 
  
 I measured without the cable connected at the back, otherwise its HUGE! I even made a custom tiny cable for myself...
  
 Let me know what you found out...


----------



## FiJAAS

leotheawesome said:


> Hi man...
> 
> I just measured the rig for you... So its better than a wild guess...:blink:
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## FiJAAS

If I EQ the iPod Classic while in use with the PHA-1 will the music sound better or for worse? I know when I EQ with the JDS Labs C5 the sound downgrades.


----------



## CJG888

EQ should not affect the digital output to the PHA-1.


----------



## FiJAAS

Also, I have another question. Will the portable battery charger work with the PHA-1?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005X1Y7I2/ref=pd_aw_sims_4?pi=AC_SX230_QL60


----------



## Mickice

I don't think it can charge and amp on the PHA-1


----------



## LeDave

I just ordered a brand new PHA-1 from Amazon with free Prime shipping. Am excited to test it with my new iPhone 6 and my 1 and 1/2 year old Audio Technica ATH-M50. This will be my first amp EVER. Literally, not just portable, but ever. I hope it will come with english instructions because it is shipping from Amazon. If anybody have any hints, tricks, special instructions for me, I will be more than grateful to read and learn. For now, I will go page by page, back through the threads, and read as much as I can. The PHA-1 won't arrive for a few days. I wouldn't say I'm a audiophile yet, but one in the making! =P


----------



## LeDave

My PHA-1 just arrived!


----------



## FiJAAS

ledave said:


> My PHA-1 just arrived!




Congrats and nice pictures. I cannot wait to order mines.


----------



## LeDave

Just bought a new camera case for 15 bucks on sale at Best Buy. Bought it for reason of putting my PHA-1 and it's equipment in there! Works like a charm.


----------



## LeDave

I just dug up a really old Zune HD I had back in the day. Wonder if it works with PHA-1?

 EDIT: NVM, just tested it out, does not work.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

ledave said:


> Just bought a new camera case for 15 bucks on sale at Best Buy. Bought it for reason of putting my PHA-1 and it's equipment in there! Works like a charm.


 

 This is a sweet case... Have been looking for something like this for a while, but can't find it at all!!!
  
 My case for the PHA-1 is also a Lowepro, but very different than yours... 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/14445#post_11006750
  
 How does your one look inside?


----------



## LeDave

leotheawesome said:


> This is a sweet case... Have been looking for something like this for a while, but can't find it at all!!!
> 
> My case for the PHA-1 is also a Lowepro, but very different than yours...
> 
> ...


 
 It's cool. It doesn't have a extra outside pocket like yours though. It does have a inside pocket where I store all the wires. I recently ordered a iPod Nano 4th gen from eBay. Can't wait for it to arrive, it should fit inside the case just as well.
  
 EDIT: Oh yeah it's also hard case on the outside. So no worries about bumping and dropping it.


----------



## FiJAAS

I found the perfect case for the Sony PHA-1. Will post pics soon.


----------



## LeDave

fijaas said:


> I found the perfect case for the Sony PHA-1. Will post pics soon.


 
 Will be awaiting the pics!


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

fijaas said:


> I found the perfect case for the Sony PHA-1. Will post pics soon.


 

 Cool, also waiting...


----------



## FiJAAS

ledave said:


> Will be awaiting the pics!







leotheawesome said:


> Cool, also waiting...




I ordered the Case Logic SLMC-201 Compact Systems Camera Small Kit Bag. Will post pictures when the Sony PHA-1 and headphones are delivered.



Also is there a wall charger out there that will work with the PHA-1?


----------



## LeDave

fijaas said:


> I ordered the Case Logic SLMC-201 Compact Systems Camera Small Kit Bag. Will post pictures when the Sony PHA-1 and headphones are delivered.
> 
> https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/cases/compact-system-camera-small-kit-bag-_-slmc_-_201_-_black
> 
> Also is there a wall charger out there that will work with the PHA-1?


 
 I find the ones that comes with the iPhone, charge the PHA-1 extremely slow, it's like what? 4w or 5w?. I have bought a iPad 12w wall charger from Best Buy and it charges the PHA-1 great. I find a problem charging with low wattage wall chargers, it tends to charge very slow and sometimes turns on and off while charging, the red charge light on the PHA-1 flickers and you know it ain't charging at it's best rate. So either use your laptop/desktop USB port to charge or buy a Apple iPad 12w charger. Also be careful, the newer iPad use 10w wall charger  while the old one uses 12w, make and check that you are buying the 12w one. 

 Also nice bag, your link doesn't work but it says Caselogic SLMC 201 so I googled those words up and here is a working link. http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLMC-201-Compact-Systems/dp/B004OR14H8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1417016502&sr=8-6&keywords=caselogic+201&pebp=1417016525055


----------



## FiJAAS

ledave said:


> I find the ones that comes with the iPhone, charge the PHA-1 extremely slow, it's like what? 4w or 5w?. I have bought a iPad 12w wall charger from Best Buy and it charges the PHA-1 great. I find a problem charging with low wattage wall chargers, it tends to charge very slow and sometimes turns on and off while charging, the red charge light on the PHA-1 flickers and you know it ain't charging at it's best rate. So either use your laptop/desktop USB port to charge or buy a Apple iPad 12w charger. Also be careful, the newer iPad use 10w wall charger  while the old one uses 12w, make and check that you are buying the 12w one.
> 
> 
> Also nice bag, your link doesn't work but it says Caselogic SLMC 201 so I googled those words up and here is a working link. http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLMC-201-Compact-Systems/dp/B004OR14H8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1417016502&sr=8-6&keywords=caselogic+201&pebp=1417016525055




Im not sure why the link is not working, that's weird.
I'm happy with the choice of this case, it has a lot of compartments for storage and protection for the IPod and amp. I just want to say thanks to you guys for making me hunt for the perfect case, props.

Thanks, will do search for a 12w iPad charger.


----------



## Ivabign

Question on the PHA-1 - Just bought a very nice example and am charging it - the little red light glows when hooked up to 110 - but how do you know when it is fully charged? Does the light turn green? Or does it go out? Or does it stay there glowing red and mocking me?
  
 (My seller hasn't responded to a PM and the manual is in Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## CJG888

The red light goes out. This can take a while!

BTW, the English manual is available for download online (if I recall correctly, it's on their professional products site).


----------



## Ivabign

Thanks - the seller also PM'd me the info - while reading the English version, it gets fairly prickly about using the Sony USB cable for charging only - At first I was using a Jabra with proper micro USB end to charge it - then used a USB cable I had to hook up to my Mac to listen (had to switch the Midi Control to 96/24 in order for it to sound decent) - then I read the manual about using only the Sony USB - okay - it is hooked up to the Mac with their supplied USB - we will see if the light extinguishes....
  
 Sounds decent so far - using UM Pro50's


----------



## Mickice

Should sound amazing, remember people with macs having issues.


----------



## CJG888

Are you using the Mac to charge it? I suspect that could take a VERY long time. Much better to use a good USB PSU. Also, I believe that the PHA-1 will not charge whilst it is being used to listen when connected to a PC.


----------



## philydh

Hi. Sorry if this is a newbie question, off topic or has been answered already but I have googled it and would like to check before buying this amp... Why are people using very long, Unsightly and sometimes even two cables to connect the pha-2 to an android device such as the xperia z1. Surley there must be a micro usb to micros usb OTG cable and a short and nice looking one at that? thanks in advance guys. 
  
 I guess I want a neat connection. just one wire. as such for a usb B connection...http://www.head-fi.org/t/666267/diy-otg-micro-usb-b-cable-to-usb-b-tutorial.  If i can use something like this then great.


----------



## FiJAAS

I finally found a new Lowepro Rezo 60 case at a good price. I'm happy becuase sellers on Amazon have what's left of these at extreme high prices:


----------



## HiFiGuy528

NEW!  Sony PHA-1a


----------



## Mickice

My guess would be the PHA-1A is a budget dac while the PHA-3 is top of the line?


----------



## FiJAAS

Hey guys I'm ready to make my purchase but now I need help deciding between the Fostex HP-P1 or the Sony PHA-1. I will use either one primarily with the iPod Classic.

I understand that the HP-P1 can be used as a transport and connected to a home media center and the PHA-1 could be connected to a PC/Mac as a Dac and Amp. As for portability the HP-P1 offers about 7 hours of battery and the PHA-1 offers about 5 hours of battery.

I would like to know which one is more worth it in the long run and most of all which one sounds the best.

I currently have Shure SE215 and Audio Technica ATH-M50. I eventually plan on to upgrade to the Shure SE535 and Beyerdynamic DT-770 250 Ohms.

I also have my compact discs ripped and converted to ALAC.

Hope this information is useful, I'm sure I'll enjoy either product. Thanks!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

I have both and to tell you the truth I like the PHA1 more as the bass is deep with rumble. HP-P1 is great when i'm in an analytical mood and separation is great with UM3X. (had the 4r but got fed up with it)


----------



## Bill-P

Just as above. I don't have either of them anymore, but from memory, it's essentially like this:

Bass: PHA-1 has more of this. In fact, a bit too much with certain headphones. Also bass can be too loose with PHA-1. HP-P1 doesn't have the quantity, but it makes up for that with quality bass that's clean, clear, and very well extended.

Midrange: PHA-1 sounds a bit distant, and a bit grainy here. HP-P1 has a smoother, warmer, and more lush midrange. Also PHA-1 sounds dark-ish, a bit uninvolved, and a bit more muddled, whereas HP-P1 is more forward, cleaner, clearer, all at the expense of possible sibilance, but it never quite gets sibilant.

Treble: HP-1 is smoother, well extended, and more open. PHA-1 sounds a bit more rolled off, less clean/clear, and less separated.

Soundstage: HP-P1 is deeper by far, but width is just okay. PHA-1 is wider, but not as deep.

Imaging: HP-P1 is more precise, incisive, and sharp. PHA-1 has a more diffused, more blurry, and more indistinct imaging.

Tonality: HP-P1 is more coherent top to bottom, and sound flows in a continuous pattern. PHA-1 is a bit off at upper midrange and lower treble, but it's fairly coherent everywhere else.

I'd take PHA-1, because it's more versatile, and can be had cheaper than HP-P1. But if sound quality was my main concern, I'd go with HP-P1.


----------



## FiJAAS

bill-p said:


> Just as above. I don't have either of them anymore, but from memory, it's essentially like this:
> 
> Bass: PHA-1 has more of this. In fact, a bit too much with certain headphones. Also bass can be too loose with PHA-1. HP-P1 doesn't have the quantity, but it makes up for that with quality bass that's clean, clear, and very well extended.
> 
> ...




Seems like the HP-P1 is the better choice unless you need a dac/amp for your desktop or pc.

How is the PHA-2? Is it better than the HP-P1?


----------



## fuzzzy

I still have my PHA-1 and I still like it. Usually use it with the direct connection to Ipod or phone.
  
 Yesterday I compared the PHA to Astel & Kern 240 and to the Sennheiser HDCD-800 desktop amp using Organ music recorded binaurally with good microphones. This was done by carrying the mics upstarts and close to the Organ chest with some of the pipes behind and some in the front. Also the air pressure is audible as is the action for the 16 stop. This makes for an interesting 3 dimensional soundscape and plenty of space then can easily be lost and a less then perfect converter and amp. Headphones used HD-800 and Stax 007.
  
 The big Sennheiser amp easily takes the cake but the PHA is a surprisingly close race and in my opinion it looks like I actually prefer it to the Astel &Kern as its got a cleaner less and vailed top range with better transients and punch. The A&K is clean and analog sounding but it also covers up a bid of the very distant space that is behind the pipes where the sound comes back from the wall behind and helps to place the different pipes in space. With the Sennheiser these can clearly be placed and one could reach out and point out every not. With the A&K it i not possible to quite place the pipes further back or isolate the individual notes. The PHA is not as accurate but surprisingly the action sounds are in space rather then just noise overlaying the sound and the spacing between the pipes is there enough where it becomes almost the magic of actually sittting in the organ space watching the action spring to life with every note. Not quite but close. Considering cost it is no surprise that the Sennheiser would be better by a wide margin but the outcome between the A&K and the PHA-1 makes me consider sending the A&K240  one back even though it is so much more practical with the much better user interface then Ipods etc. I would consider PHA-3 if that is an improvement and it seems likely that it is, it might be worth what is asked for it.


----------



## jkwanness

fuzzzy said:


> I still have my PHA-1 and I still like it. Usually use it with the direct connection to Ipod or phone.
> 
> Yesterday I compared the PHA to Astel & Kern 240 and to the Sennheiser HDCD-800 desktop amp using Organ music recorded binaurally with good microphones. This was done by carrying the mics upstarts and close to the Organ chest with some of the pipes behind and some in the front. Also the air pressure is audible as is the action for the 16 stop. This makes for an interesting 3 dimensional soundscape and plenty of space then can easily be lost and a less then perfect converter and amp. Headphones used HD-800 and Stax 007.
> 
> The big Sennheiser amp easily takes the cake but the PHA is a surprisingly close race and in my opinion it looks like I actually prefer it to the Astel &Kern as its got a cleaner less and vailed top range with better transients and punch. The A&K is clean and analog sounding but it also covers up a bid of the very distant space that is behind the pipes where the sound comes back from the wall behind and helps to place the different pipes in space. With the Sennheiser these can clearly be placed and one could reach out and point out every not. With the A&K it i not possible to quite place the pipes further back or isolate the individual notes. The PHA is not as accurate but surprisingly the action sounds are in space rather then just noise overlaying the sound and the spacing between the pipes is there enough where it becomes almost the magic of actually sittting in the organ space watching the action spring to life with every note. Not quite but close. Considering cost it is no surprise that the Sennheiser would be better by a wide margin but the outcome between the A&K and the PHA-1 makes me consider sending the A&K240  one back even though it is so much more practical with the much better user interface then Ipods etc. I would consider PHA-3 if that is an improvement and it seems likely that it is, it might be worth what is asked for it.


 
  
 Good to hear that the PHA-1 is performing close to AK240, yeah i love the versatility of it and iPods just really can't be beaten... I'm thinking of upgrading to PHA-3, but so far not many reviews for it :\....Maybe time will tell.. I really miss my HD800 :'(


----------



## fuzzzy

I do wonder about the PHA3. It seems the 2 added high resolution and the 3 added balanced. Soundquality can't go up all that much, maybe more marketing by adding features that sell. Meanwhile the PHA1 price has gone down and it maybe quite a good deal compared $900 plus for the 3. I would not pay much money for the balanced feature. I hope I can get one to try without a hard purchase.


----------



## jkwanness

I already have the PHA-1 with the legend EX1000, this is sort of my retirement rig.. I love the combo and can't really find no fault with them. Could use a longer battery life and more isolation though lols... Thinking of the PHA-3 is as a case of upgradatitis i guess ...  just wondering if it will improve the sound even with a balanced EX1000... maybe i'm just greedy hahaha!


----------



## fuzzzy

Is this right or wrong?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ???
  

  
  
 Actually it is quite right as the Astell&Kern has quite a low output for hi Z phones and the Sony fixes that quite favorably.
  
 It kind of defeats the Astell's portability, though.


----------



## jkwanness

fuzzzy said:


> Is this right or wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 HAHAHA this pic makes me a proud owner of the PHA-1. The difference in sq really not that big? Looks like a downgrade to me going through the PHA-1


----------



## fuzzzy

Unless you got a lot of dough I would be quite comfortable sound wise with the Sony PHA1. Really not bad. It holds up well to my ears with decades of experience. There is better, but it is incremental, matters with classical acoustic music, pipe organ, that sort of thing. I hammered some live recordings through these setup and the Astell lost big time on that test. Simply due to lack of power, even with good sound. Some times I like concert levels. I will go deaf anyway one day and have a contract with my local hearing aid place already. Still tempted to give the PHA3 a try.


----------



## jkwanness

mmhhmm yeah... I did like PHA-1 straight away when i first tried it. I retired my HD800-concerto-NFB rig to PHA-EX1000.... You should try a EX1000 if you have a chance, really sounds like a mini HD800. I love it so much i'm thinking of getting custom cables for it be it balanced PHA-3 cables or such. Love the EX1000..... really want to see how it pairs with a PHA-3 too.. My local dealer (Malaysia) will not bring in a demo unit to try.  Guess i got to try finding one to try when i go Taiwan next two weeks.


----------



## grokit

I'm still digging my pha-1 quite a bit with my ipods. But I just tried it as a usb dac for the first time with my mac mini, and I'm getting bad static. It happens whether streaming or through itunes, with or without amarra, and through both a powered hub and direct to the computer's usb port. I'm sure it's out of warranty. Has anybody experienced this, or does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jkwanness

grokit said:


> I'm still digging my pha-1 quite a bit with my ipods. But I just tried it as a usb dac for the first time with my mac mini, and I'm getting bad static. It happens whether streaming or through itunes, with or without amarra, and through both a powered hub and direct to the computer's usb port. I'm sure it's out of warranty. Has anybody experienced this, or does anybody have any ideas?


 
  
  
 I had that problem before.. it seems like a problem with the USB cable and USB port. yes, even the supplied USB cable had noise coming from it. I finally solved it with a very short USB cable from Nokia.
  
 It't could be your player's setting too, if the buffer length is more than 1000ms it will produce static....
  
 I use PC and foobar though


----------



## grokit

I have two cheap 3' usb cables coming to try, an a to a so I can see if it's the micro port, and another a to micro to see if it's the cable I'm using. This isn't how I will normally be using my pha-1 so it's not that big of a deal, but it sure was surprising. Thanks for the reply, I do have a very short nokia micro usb cable but it also has a separate power lead spliced off it so not ideal. I may try it when I get the others in though, another data point at least. _Edit:_ the nokia y-cable could be quite interesting having the power spliced off; the 5800 was a very early usage of usb micro so separate charging.


----------



## Mickice

grokit said:


> I'm still digging my pha-1 quite a bit with my ipods. But I just tried it as a usb dac for the first time with my mac mini, and I'm getting bad static. It happens whether streaming or through itunes, with or without amarra, and through both a powered hub and direct to the computer's usb port. I'm sure it's out of warranty. Has anybody experienced this, or does anybody have any ideas?


 
 There is a glitch on Mac make sure you have the output of the amp at the same khz as the file you are playing. 
 Like 92 / 92 and so forth. 

 Everyone with a mac / iTunes is having static issues it seems, no problems on windows here with WinAmp or anything really.


----------



## grokit

Okay thanks, that explains a lot. I'll try it with my old vista laptop after I do the cable testing with the Mac.


----------



## grokit

An update; I tried a couple of USB A to A cables, and the Mac did not recognize that the PHA was connected at all. I tried the short Nokia cable, and still had static. The sticker on the PHA points out that the USB micro input is for charge and PC, and the USB A input is for iDevices. So that also explains a few things lol. I plugged it into my Vista laptop and it sounded fantastic so that's good.
  
 I suppose that the only computer thing left is to try plugging it into my Mac Mini when it's "Boot Camped" into Windows 7 to hopefully figure out whether it's a Mac hardware, or software thing. Has anybody tried the PHA running Boot Camp yet?
  
 My other question is what about Android devices, particularily phones? Would they want to use the USB micro or the USB A input of the PHA?


----------



## Mickice

Micro is only for power, use a charging cable USB A to micro into the phone to use it as a dac.

Try updating the firmware, but out of the box it does have mac support, again try adjusting the frequency playback in iTunes.


----------



## grokit

mickice said:


> Micro is only for power, use a charging cable USB A to micro into the phone to use it as a dac.


 
  
 Doesn't yours have this sticker on it?
  

  
_edit:_ The micro port is how I listened to the PC, as well as the Mac (with the static).
 It's also how I charge


----------



## Mickice

grokit said:


> Doesn't yours have this sticker on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but the iPhone port us used for Android too.


----------



## grokit

mickice said:


> Yes, but the iPhone port us used for Android too.


 
 Thanks, I can't wait to try the Android feature. I'll have to find a very short micro to A USB cable.
  
 What are your favorite headphones to use with the PHA-1? I like my FAD 1601SB IEMs and my ATH-ESW11LTD supra-aurals the best.


----------



## Mickice

grokit said:


> Thanks, I can't wait to try the Android feature. I'll have to find a very short micro to A USB cable.
> 
> What are your favorite headphones to use with the PHA-1? I like my FAD 1601SB IEMs and my ATH-ESW11LTD supra-aurals the best.


 


 I did a complete SONY loop.
 Walkman A17 > PHA-1 > MDR Z7.

 Sounds good to me, keeps me peaked enough to not really be interested in new gear.


----------



## grokit

I'm very satisfied by the PHA-1 as well, at least with portables I feel done.
  
 I use my iPod classic mostly, but will be trying a _very_ small market android (dual-boot) phone soon, a Geeksphone Revolution.
  
 I'm going slow lol -- I've had this phone for like a year now, and just put a SIM in it today.
  
 My first smartphone is much smarter than my old phone, and it appears to be smarter than me as well


----------



## CJG888

grokit said:


> mickice said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the iPhone port us used for Android too.
> ...




Definitely the FAD Heaven V!


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question, if I order the PHA-1 from B&H will it be the english version versus ordering from Amazon through a seller from Japan that sells the Japanese version....or are their only Japanese versions?


----------



## Mickice

fijaas said:


> I have a question, if I order the PHA-1 from B&H will it be the english version versus ordering from Amazon through a seller from Japan that sells the Japanese version....or are their only Japanese versions?


 


 Does it really make a difference? Mine was shipped from Japan and has English text on the unit in white.
 There really isn't much to get lost on.


----------



## FiJAAS

mickice said:


> Does it really make a difference? Mine was shipped from Japan and has English text on the unit in white.
> 
> There really isn't much to get lost on.




It was just a question and I'm not lost, it also does not matter to me where I order it from either.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Folks,
  
 I'm looking at getting the PHA-1 mainly for use as an amp from my FiiO X3 (1st gen) line out, and apart from its obvious feature set, would it be a clear step up from FiiO E12 A as a stand alone amp?
  
 Since the online price is currently about 250 USD, I'm thinking of giving it a go. Would appreciate any better performing amp suggestions around this price point as well.
  
 Thanks & Cheers


----------



## Mickice

As an amp? Not really, but it would sound better as the full dac amp from a pc.

The X3 should be a decent unit, don't get too worked up on improvements. You will hear differences more than improvements.


----------



## ShreyasMax

mickice said:


> As an amp? Not really, but it would sound better as the full dac amp from a pc.
> 
> The X3 should be a decent unit, don't get too worked up on improvements. You will hear differences more than improvements.


 
  
 Thanks for your inputs.
  
 I do want a slightly different sonic character to the sound out of the X3; preferably a wider soundstage, and a tighter bass response. I do understand the X3 2nd gen improves greatly in this regard, as far as I've read online so far, but I don't intend to purchase it anyway. Hence my query about the E12A and PHA-1.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## RIQUE

I have been using my PHA-1 with an Xperia Z1 compact for quite some time now.  Recently my phone upgraded Android to 5.02 and the Music App. Since then the music sent to my amp comes out flat sounding horrible with no possibility to use the Clear Audio option or the Equalizer?
 Anybody else experience the same?


----------



## MechaVulcan

Hi does anybody else's charging indicator not light up when it is charging?


----------



## RIQUE

Not mine. Red when charging.


----------



## MechaVulcan

My briefly flashes when I plug in the power and then the light just goes off. It seems to be charging though.


----------



## grokit

Mine glows red until it's done charging, then it only turns on when the dial is turned on.


----------



## MechaVulcan

Damn that it looks like there may be some issue with mine.


----------



## MechaVulcan

grokit said:


> Mine glows red until it's done charging, then it only turns on when the dial is turned on.


 
Do you use the original cable or just any generic one?


----------



## grokit

mechavulcan said:


> Do you use the original cable or just any generic one?


 
  
 Just a generic one, whatever's handy I suppose.


----------



## Mickice

Cord shouldn't matter, just make sure you volume off the unit when charging.


----------



## MechaVulcan

Yup it is turned off. Does it charge when plugged in and you have music playing? No right?


----------



## happy hopping

I am thinking about a Sony portable DAC solely for usage at the gym.  I notice the newer ver. PHA 3 has a Toslink input, and my portable Sony Discman also have a fiber optic output.  If I
  were to buy a PHA 3 that connects a discman to it.  Would there be a noticeable difference in soft rock type of music?  such as Jennifer Rush or Celine Dion?
  
 is there any shortcoming on these PHA?  other than the price


----------



## Mickice

happy hopping said:


> I am thinking about a Sony portable DAC solely for usage at the gym.  I notice the newer ver. PHA 3 has a Toslink input, and my portable Sony Discman also have a fiber optic output.  If I
> were to buy a PHA 3 that connects a discman to it.  Would there be a noticeable difference in soft rock type of music?  such as Jennifer Rush or Celine Dion?
> 
> is there any shortcoming on these PHA?  other than the price


 
 For that type of music and gym environment, just buy the SONY Walkman NWZ-A15.
 Load in some Flac. files and be done with it. I don't know how people can work out with so much junk connected to them.

 This DAP is also NFC so you could go 100% wireless.


----------



## happy hopping

I only use CD player that c/w optical Output.


----------



## Mickice

Flac is the same thing in digital, you won't ruin your collection, rip once then store.

Still get the NWZ-A15.


----------



## grokit

mickice said:


> For that type of music and gym environment, just buy the SONY Walkman NWZ-A15.
> Load in some Flac. files and be done with it. I don't know how people can work out with so much junk connected to them.
> 
> This DAP is also NFC so you could go 100% wireless.


 
 What about the NWZE385? For $190 less it should be fine for the gym, don't know about nfc though.


----------



## MechaVulcan

Hi I need some help. My PHA-1 can't connect to my laptop. It says that the device is not recognised and that the 'last USB device  you connected to this computer malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognise it'. Any help?
 It works with my other android devices through USB OTG


----------



## CJG888

Did you connect to the charging port (not the iDevice port)? The full-sized USB port is purely for iDevices.


----------



## CJG888

Of course, you have set the switch, too...


----------



## CJG888

It shouldn't need a dedicated driver, as it only runs to 24/96.


----------



## MechaVulcan

Yep its connected to the correct port. It worked previously but suddenly stopped working. Can't figure it out for the life of me. The sony website is no good either


----------



## tradyblix

Try a different cable. I've seen all kinds of crazy things with cable issues


----------

